# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  Герой-Филолог

## Pravit

> Если напишешь, то посылай сюда небольшими частями. Иначе будет как в прошлый раз. "Хотели как лучше, а получилось как всегда." Психологически, трудно в длинном тексте указывать на все ошибки и объяснять, что неверно и как можно было бы лучше написать. Проще сразу всё исправить и ничего не объяснять, но тебе от этого пользы мало. Без обид, а?

 Ладно! Вот он: 
Герой-Филолог
Очень милый рассказ для детей
И даже взрослых
------------------------
Однажды, в некотором царстве, был царь. У него были четыре рыцари: Владимир, Ярослав, Игорь, и Олег, и также очень красивая дочь, княжна Светлана. Они жили вместе в красивом замке рядом с рекой. Все четыре рыцари хотели жениться на Светлане. Но пока царь не знал, кто был лучшим рыцарем.  
Владимир был лучшим всадником. Весь день он ездил верхом, и он всегда выиграл в состязаний верховой езды. Девушки сказали, что у него были самые красивые голубые глаза. Они всегда старались с ним флиртовать, и все девушек мечтали, что Владимир бы сквозь окна верхом поехал и взял их жить в замке. Но Владимир знал, что он любил только Светлану. Поэтому он всегда ездил верхом перед ее окном и старался привлекать к себе внимание. 
Ярослав был лучшим с мечом. В каждой войне он всегда руководил армией. Он был самым сильным. Однажды он даже поднял два человеки с каждой рукой. Девушки всегда на его любовались. "Ой, как же он сильный!" И Ярослав всегда был очень рад такое слышать, потому что он был очень эгоистичным. Он всегда делал подвиги сила или с мечом перед Светланой. 
Игорь был лучшим стрелком из лука. Девушки всегда удивлялись, как аккуратно он мог стрелять. Кроме его мастерства с луком, он был лучшим танцором. Девушки мечтали, что он бы с ними танцовал. На больших танцевальных вечерах он всегда спросил Светлану, если она бы хотела с ним танцовать, чтобы он мог производить впечатление на ее.  
Олег был очень слабым и некрасивым. Он был неловко с мечом, слепым с луком, и лошади всегда его отбрасывали. Девушки всегда смеялись над ним и никогда не позволяли ему с ними танцовать потому что он шагал на их ноги. "Этот дурак никак не может быть рыцарем царя!" И другие рыцари тоже над ним смеялись. "Мы даже не знаем, почему царь продолжает позволять тебе быть рыцарем." Поэтому Олег весь день скрывался в комнате от других. Он изучал русский язык и читал разные книги. И он писал очень романтичную поэзию. Каждый день он смотрел на Светлану и думал: Как же она красивая! Он давно влюбился в ее, но он никогда не смел с ней говорить. "Она будет над мной смеяться," думал он.

----------


## bad manners

> Однажды, в некотором царстве, был царь. У него были четыре рыцари: Владимир, Ярослав, Игорь, и Олег, и также очень красивая дочь, княжна Светлана. Они жили вместе в красивом замке рядом с рекой. Все четыре рыцари хотели жениться на Светлане. Но пока царь не знал, кто был лучшим рыцарем.

 У него были четыре рыцар*я*. Все четыре рыцар*я*. This is "рыцарь" singular in genetive, which is how a countable noun is associated with a numeral, when the numeral is in nominative. When the numeral is in any other case, then the noun is plural and in the same case as the numeral. That is a rule of thumb: the Russians put "of" between the numeral and the noun: "four of knight". It works only in nominative, though.    

> Владимир был лучшим всадником. Весь день он ездил верхом, и он всегда выиграл в состязаний верховой езды.

 Выигр*ывал*. Или побеждал. It must be perfective here yet it must be repetitive (he would always win).   

> Девушки сказали, что у него были самые красивые голубые глаза.

 And here it's the same again. Сказали is a one-time action, while you apparently mean "the girls would say". In modern Russian, you will normally hear "Девушки *говорили*" (imperfective) but you can actually transform "сказать" into a perfective and repetitive action: *сказывали*. This is a bit ancient and is mostly used in tales and sagas and songs, and mostly impersonally: "Сказывали, что у него были..." or inversively "Сказывали девушки, что у него были...". These two forms have a distinctly narrative, fairy-tale aroma.   

> Они всегда старались с ним флиртовать, и все девушек мечтали,

 Девуш*ки*. This case is opposite to that of рыцари, because here you do not use a numeral, thus it must be nominative.   

> что Владимир бы сквозь окна верхом поехал и взял их жить в замке.

 "верхом поехал" apparently means "rode on horse's back". You should say "верхом *при*ехал", because you imply that he must arrive, not depart. I.e.: "что Владимир бы сквозь окна верхом приехал". Then there is another problem, you have too many adjuncts between Владимир and приехал. It looks better if you rearrange them: "что Владимир бы верхом приехал сквозь окна". Finally, even though "верхом приехал" will eventually be understood as having to do with horses, the entire phrase may be confused with something like "come though the upper windows". I think you should better clarify that like this: "что Владимир бы приехал на коне/лошади, сквозь окна". I put a comma because it sounds more dramatic this way.   

> Но Владимир знал, что он любил только Светлану. Поэтому он всегда ездил верхом перед ее окном и старался привлекать к себе внимание.

 I think you might say "привлечь" instead of "привлекать". The repetitive aspect is already in "старался", and having it twice might be a bit too cumbersome.   

> Ярослав был лучшим с мечом. В каждой войне он всегда руководил армией. Он был самым сильным. Однажды он даже поднял два человеки с каждой рукой.

 Same problem with nouns and numerals here. Except now it is in accusative, so it must be "поднял двух человек". Then we have "с каждой рукой", and I do recognize the English paradigm here, but it is different in Russian. Russian has a very special implement for this paradigm, the *instrumental* case. Thus: "поднял двух человек каждой рукой". Unfortunately, while grammatically correct, it is confusing. How many men did he lift in total? Two or four? I think it is four. You can correct it as follows: "поднял *по* дв*а* человек*а* каждой рукой".   

> Девушки всегда на его любовались.

 "на *н*его" Or "Девушки всегда им любовались."   

> "Ой, как же он сильный!"

 "как*ой* же он сильный!" как is used with verbs and adverbs, какой with adjectives and nouns. In this case, it is "сильный", which is an adjective.   

> И Ярослав всегда был очень рад такое слышать, потому что он был очень эгоистичным. Он всегда делал подвиги сила или с мечом перед Светланой.

 "подвиг" in Russian is a lot stronger than "exploit" in English. The former means a truly heroic dead, like killing one hundred enemies with bare hands, or sacrificing your life for something, and so on. If it is used with something more minute, such as sword mastery or arm wrestling, then it is quite sarcastic. I don’t think you mean it that way here. So try another word, like "чудеса". "Проявлял чудеса силы или владения мечом".   

> Игорь был лучшим стрелком из лука. Девушки всегда удивлялись, как аккуратно он мог стрелять.

 "метко", not "аккуратно". "он мог стрелять" is somewhat English, "он стрелял" is more like Russian. If you say "мог" in this context, it will mean "he sometimes did so, but not always, or not anymore".   

> Кроме его мастерства с луком, он был лучшим танцором. Девушки мечтали, что он бы с ними танцовал. На больших танцевальных вечерах он всегда спросил Светлану, если она бы хотела с ним танцовать, чтобы он мог производить впечатление на ее.

 *Спрашивал*. Must be repetitive here (again). 
"если она бы хотела с ним танцовать" is correct in English, but not in Russian. In Russian, "если" is used *only* for conditions. In all other cases you must use "ли": "хотела ли она с ним танц*е*вать". One more thing to note is that "ли" and "бы" are *never* used in the same clause, you must select one. Because in most polite requests the Russians use "бы" ("Не хотели бы Вы потанцевать со мной?"), while "ли" is reserved for inquiries ("Танцевали ли Вы с Игорем?"; "Игорь спросил танцевала ли она с Ярославом.") Игорь obviously did the same, so your clause should be: "{не} хотела бы она с ним {по}танцевать". The stuff in {} is optional, but it makes it more polite. 
"производить впечатление на *н*ее"   

> Олег был очень слабым и некрасивым. Он был неловко с мечом,

 Нелов*ок*. Just like in English, "был" requires an adjective: "he was awkward with a sword", not "he was awkwardly".   

> слепым с луком, и лошади всегда его отбрасывали.

 *с*брасывали. Means "from their back", whilst *отб*расывали means "aside".   

> Девушки всегда смеялись над ним и никогда не позволяли ему с ними танцовать

 "танц*е*вать". Second time now! Notice it is "е", not "ё".   

> потому что он шагал на их ноги.

 Наступал им на ноги. Шагать means "move", first and foremost.   

> "Этот дурак никак не может быть рыцарем царя!" И другие рыцари тоже над ним смеялись. "Мы даже не знаем, почему царь продолжает позволять тебе быть рыцарем." Поэтому Олег весь день скрывался в комнате от других. Он изучал русский язык и читал разные книги. И он писал очень романтичную поэзию. Каждый день он смотрел на Светлану и думал: Как же она красивая! Он давно влюбился в ее, но он никогда не смел с ней говорить. "Она будет над мной смеяться," думал он.

 Perfect! This passage has one mistake though, which you have done before in the text. Find it and correct it.

----------


## Pravit

Bad manners, really you should change your name to "Good manners!"  ::  Really I think you spend a lot of your time in helping me and others, and for that I thank you. Your explanations are so clear! I am writing my biggest mistakes in a notebook so I can keep looking at it and check myself  ::  
 Yes, it's always the form of a noun after a number which kills me, as well as choosing impefect/perfective! I have found the mistake you wanted me to find(this is fun, it's like a private lesson  ::   ) 
Correct is Какая же она красивая! YES!   

> How many men did he lift in total? Two or four? I think it is four. You can correct it as follows: "поднял по два человека каждой рукой".

 He lifted one man on each arm, so I presume it would be:
поднял по один человек каждой рукой? 
As for сказывать, I remember using that word once(but in a letter) and they told me not to use it! Now I understand it's used mainly in fairy tales type things, plus I know about using говорить to mean past imperfect of сказать. Thanks! 
Story continues:  
Однажды, Ярослав, Владимир, и Игорь спросили царя, выберет ли он того, который женится на его дочи. Царь согласился. Он заставил все рыцарев и важных людей собираться в дворце. Сперва приехал Владимир на коне, одет в самой красивой одежде, и таким великим он выглядел! Потом пришел Ярослав в чудесных доспехи, со сто бойцами своей армии, и таким великолепным он выглядел! После его пришел Игорь, который пошел по танцу в царь, со двести танцорами и музыкантами. И наконец пришел Олег. Он был в скучной одежде и нес несколько книг под мышкой. Зрители все смеялись над ним, как он пошел один и несчастно в царь. Когда все четыре рыцаря стоили перед ним, царь произносил:
"У каждого из вас шанс жениться на моей дочи. Но я не знаю, кто лучший рыцарь. Поэтому я решил вас проверять в состязание."
"Какое? Тот, который стреляет из лука самое близко, выиграет?" спросил Игорь с восхищением.
"Нет, потому что в таком состязание нет шанса для других. Вот состязание: Тот, который мне принесит самое чудесное иностранное сокровище, выиграет."
Другие радовались, а Олегу стало печально: Как же он будет найти хорошое сокровище в иностранном царстве? Он даже не умеет ездить верхом. Другие рыцари быстро ушли из города на коне в всякие царства. Олег шел мимо окна Светланы, и смотрел. Какая она красивая, и какой он некрасивый! У нее самое красивое лицо - большие карие глаза и элегантный маленький нос, пухлые губы, гладкая кожа, а у него - маленькие косые глаза, большой кривой нос,  дурацко большие губы, и несколько бородавок.  А вот, она даже улыбылась ему! И он веселил. Но она закрыла занавески, и он опять грустил. "Смеялась над идиотом, который мечтает ней жениться и смотрит невежливо на нее", думал он. И Олег ушел один на дороге из города, грустно и без надежды.

----------


## chubby

The most common way to start Russian fairy tale is: "В некотором царстве, в некотором государстве жил-был царь. И было у него четыре рыцаря - Владимир, Ярослав, Игорь и Олег, а также очень красивая дочь, княжна Светлана". And etc.
By the way, if Svetlana is a doughter of a "царь", she is "царевна".
Pravit, if you are listing something in Russian like "четыре рыцаря - Владимир, Ярослав, Игорь и Олег" you don't need a comma before "и". This is a mistake I always do in English - forget a comma before "and".
And there is one more difference between Russian and English punctuation - in the end of a sentence you have to close the quotation marks and after that to put whatever you need - period, exclamation mark, etc.

----------


## bad manners

> Yes, it's always the form of a noun after a number which kills me, as well as choosing impefect/perfective!

 No wonder! Numerals are notoriously difficult even for the Russians. Russian is unusually rich in different kinds of numerals and they are very arcane. Perfective/imperfective is better, but often you can use either one, and sometimes you cannot, and the most useful verbs transform irregularly. All that means you must pay especial attention to these things  ::    

> He lifted one man on each arm, so I presume it would be: 
> поднял по один человек каждой рукой?

 Alas. This "по" preposition, when used "distributively", is completely irregular. When it "distributes" one object, it wants it in dative, when there are more, they must be in accusative, but even then there are more complications: for up to four objects there is one form of accusative, and another when more. To recap: 
Поднял по…
одному коту/одной кошке/одному ядру
два, три, четыре кота/две, три, четыре кошки/два, три, четыре ядра
пять, шесть, семь, ... котов/пять, шесть, семь, ... кошек/пять, шесть, семь, ... ядер 
As you can see, with singular object, the object is entirely (numeral + noun) in dative. In the other cases, the numeral is always in nominative (unless it's compound, like 101, then the last "one" is again in dative; the same "last digit decides" rules applies to the other cases). For 2, 3, 4 the noun is in singular genitive (so you may regard the numeral + noun combination as being in nominative, morphologically, even though it is just a special case accusative), for more than 4, the noun is in plural genitive. To make it funnier, the 5, 6, 7, … case has an alternative (far less frequent in my opinion, although it might have been the norm earlier): 
По пяти, шести, семи, ... котов/пяти, шести, семи, ... кошек/пяти, шести, семи, ... ядер 
where the numeral is in dative. But the noun is always in genitive, singular or plural, which is different from the normal way, when nouns decline together with the numeral. So this particular preposition, in this particular distributive usage, *is* weird. Notice that I used cats and not men in the table above. That's because человек is itself (or rather himself) irregular in Russian, especially its plural forms (the most striking irregularity is a lack, officially, of the nominative plural case). 
With this knowledge, "lifted one man on each arm" may be translated thusly: "поднял по человеку на каждую руку".   

> Однажды, Ярослав, Владимир, и Игорь спросили царя, выберет ли он того, который женится на его дочи.

 You're using "ли" correctly now. However, there is another delicate issue. Phrased this way, it means that Ярослав, Владимир, и Игорь merely asked whether the Tsar had any plans on choosing one. Whilst you apparently meant that they suggested that to him! To transform this neutral inquiry to a polite suggestion (because thou shalt not suggest, let alone request, impolitely to Tsars), you need to introduce *negation* into the clause. "Ярослав, Владимир, и Игорь спросили царя, *не* выберет ли он того..." Or you could say "Ярослав, Владимир, и Игорь попросили царя выбрать того..." This is more direct but it does not convey the actual phrase they would use when asking: "Ваше Величество, *не* соизволите ли Вы выбрать..." 
Another remark is on the usage of "который".  I suggest "кто" instead, just like I would prefer "choose the one who will marry" over "choose the one which will marry". 
And finally, the word "дочь" declines irregularly. Even though sometimes they do it "the old way", and then the prepositional case is " дочи", just like you have it. As an exercise, find the form blessed by the official Russian grammar.   

> Он заставил все рыцарев и важных людей собираться в дворце

 Find the proper declension of "knights" (animate). "важных людей" is not as good as " знатных людей", but that is up to you. 
Hmm, I've made only three sentences but it's already a long message. I'll return later to the rest of it.

----------


## Pravit

Thank GOD someone has finally cleared up the hush-hush about the numbers! Now I know why they didn't want to tell us...  ::   But I've got it down, I think. Singular - dative, 2,3,4 - genitive singular, 5+ - genitive plural, right? But, that is only for "по", right?    ::   
Here's a couple of tries on my part. Unfortunately I can't think of that many phrases to use "по + number + noun"...
Он танцевал по два женщины каждой стороной.
Ermm...what else.. 
Official prepositional form of дочь - дочери? 
Proper declension of "knights" accusative plural: рыцарей. What *was* I thinking, indeed? 
Again, thank you very much for your help, Bad manners. It is lessons like these which help me to fix up my bad habits and old errors I keep making.

----------


## Scorpio

Все хорошо, Pravit, только рыцари плохо ложатся в русскую народную сказку! "Рыцарей" в европейском смысле в России вообще не было. Им ближе всего соответствуют "богатыри" или "витязи". 
"Была у царя дружина - четыре витязя..." и т. д. Кстати, как звали царя? Это тоже важно   ::

----------


## Jasper May

::  You didn't know about the numbers? But you're so fantastic in Russian! You seem to know every grammatical rule there is and you've got an enormous vocabulary, yet you don't know how numbers work... If you had chosen the word of God (Penguins 9:4-7 and 17:3-9) as your guide you _would_ have been taught the numerical wisdom of Russia, my son.

----------


## bad manners

> But I've got it down, I think. Singular - dative, 2,3,4 - genitive singular, 5+ - genitive plural, right? But, that is only for "по", right?

 Right. Only for "по" and only when "по" is used to distribute objects. When the same "по" is used differently, then the regular rule applies. For example: 
Я провалил экзамены по двум предметам. Here, both the numeral and the noun are in dative, the noun is in plural dative. В моём путешествии, я проехал по трём странам Азии. Same case.   

> Он танцевал по два женщины каждой стороной.

 Incorrect. I gave the proper form using "кошка", substitute that with "woman". And it must be "с каждой стороны" (genitive) or "по каждой стороне" (dative, since the object is singular), if you're not afraid to use "по".  ::  Even when you get the women right, it will still be incorrect, because it must be "танцевал с" (intransitive) followed by those he danced with (sic) in instrumental, then you can add "с каждой стороны".   

> Official prepositional form of дочь - дочери? 
> Proper declension of "knights" accusative plural: рыцарей.

 Now both are correct. 
The rest of the story is still on my to-do list, to be finished later today.

----------


## Pravit

::   ::   ::   ::   What I need to do is get a big Russian grammar review book. It would help immensely. I'll keep an eye out next time I'm at the bukinist... Does anyone know of any grammar review sites? Just a big site with every single rule and exception you could think of. Jasper, you've got hundreds of Russian Tricks up your sleeve, I'm sure you could hook me up...Alas, this sinner repents...but it is too late for the light of Penguins to reach him...   ::

----------


## bad manners

> Сперва приехал Владимир на коне, одет в самой красивой одежде, и таким великим он выглядел!

 The word "великий" is not equivalent to "great". It is closer to "grand" than to "great". You apparently meant "and he looked great", but it does not work that way. The word you need is, e.g., "великолепный". Secondly, "он выглядел" normally requires an adverb in Russian, not an adjective, and that has two implications on the final clause. You should know what I mean here.   

> Потом пришел Ярослав в чудесных доспехи, со сто бойцами своей армии, и таким великолепным он выглядел!

 Here the adjective is better, but still the same problem as above.   

> После его пришел Игорь, который пошел по танцу в царь,

 This part is very bad. "пошёл по танцу" makes no sense at all, I am guessing that you meant "went dancing", then you should translate it accordingly, using the деепричастие от "танцевать". Then comes "в царь", which is meaningless, too. Apparently it was "toward/to the Tsar", then the preposition must be "к" and the case of Tsar should be chosen properly. I'm sure you can fix it now.   

> со двести танцорами и музыкантами.

 Numerals do decline in Russian (except when with that dreadful "по" preposition), and here "двести" must be in the instrumental case, together with the dancers and the musicians. Can you decline it properly? It is not easy as it seems though!   

> И наконец пришел Олег. Он был в скучной одежде и нес несколько книг под мышкой.

 No quibbles here. I actually like it, especially "в скучной одежде".   

> Зрители все смеялись над ним, как он пошел один и несчастно в царь.

 Apart from the same problem with "в царь", there is another one. Apparently you mean "the spectators all laughed at how lonely and miserably he went to the Tsar". In that case you should say "...смеялись над *тем*, как одиноко и несчастно он..." As you can see it is almost the same word order as in English, except that in Russian you must put something between a preposition and a subordinate clause. Oh, and I think "Все зрители" is more idiomatic in Russian.   

> Когда все четыре рыцаря стоили перед ним, царь произносил:

 Try to conjugate "стоять" properly. "царь произносил" is equivalent to "Tsar *was* say*ing*/pronounc*ing*", are you sure you want it that way?   

> "У каждого из вас шанс жениться на моей дочи.

 You must either put "есть" or a long dash between "вас" and  "шанс".   

> Но я не знаю, кто лучший рыцарь. Поэтому я решил вас проверять в состязание."

 As a rule of thumb, when you need an infinitive in a construction "verb + infinitive", first try a perfective infinitive. Here, you must use a perfective. What you wrote is "I decided to be testing you". The Tsar most likely does not want the process of testing, he wants the result of that process. Result almost always implies perfective.   

> "Какое? Тот, который стреляет из лука самое близко, выиграет?" спросил Игорь с восхищением.

 "самое близко"? You mean "most accurately"? Remember, the Russians have a special word for "accurate" when it comes to shooting. It is "меткий". It has the same stem as "метить", which means both "to aim" and "to mark", compare "marksman".   

> "Нет, потому что в таком состязание нет шанса для других. Вот состязание: Тот, который мне принесит самое чудесное иностранное сокровище, выиграет."

 Conjugate "принести".   

> Другие радовались, а Олегу стало печально: Как же он будет найти хорошое сокровище в иностранном царстве?

 "найти" is perfective. How do you form the future tense of perfective verbs?   

> Он даже не умеет ездить верхом. Другие рыцари быстро ушли из города на коне в всякие царства.

 When "на коне", use "ускакать" или "уехать". And "во всякие".   

> Олег шел мимо окна Светланы, и смотрел. Какая она красивая, и какой он некрасивый! У нее самое красивое лицо - большие карие глаза и элегантный маленький нос, пухлые губы, гладкая кожа, а у него - маленькие косые глаза, большой кривой нос, дурацко большие губы, и несколько бородавок.

 "Дурацко большие" is formally correct, but for some strange reason the adjective "дурацкий" behaves irregularly when you need an adverb. The adverb is "по-дурацки". Or just use the adjective directly, "дурацкие большие губы" is fine and means just the same.   

> А вот, она даже улыбылась ему! И он веселил.

 "Веселить" is to "make somebody laugh/feel joy", not to experience joy. Find a better verb.   

> Но она закрыла занавески, и он опять грустил. "Смеялась над идиотом, который мечтает ней жениться и смотрит невежливо на нее", думал он. И Олег ушел один на дороге из города, грустно и без надежды.

 "ушёл *по* дороге".

----------


## Propp

Я почти выздоровел, почти отошёл от депрессии и всяких других ужасов и теперь снова готов общаться с людьми. Ну это так, предисловие...  :: 
Ничего, если я пока буду писать по-русски, ты же  всё равно всё понимаешь? 
Здесь уже было высказано много хороших замечаний. Поэтому я не буду останавливаться на них и выскажу новые. Мне кажется, что слово "эгоистичный" для сказки не подходит, потому оно, всё-таки, довольно поздное заимствование из европейских языков. Лучше сказать "самодовольный", "тщеславный" или как-нибудь ещё, со славянским корнем, а не с латинским.  *
Он заставил все рыцарев и важных людей собираться в дворце.* 
Он заставил всех рыцарей и важных людей собратся во дворце. 
"Рыцарев" это уж слижком "по-безграмотному", хотя в просторечии можно и так сказать. "Собрал он всех своих *лыцарев*..."  :: 
Хотя, если они будут "князьями" и "богатырями", тогда он собрал князей и богатырей. 
"Заставил собираться" -- (несовершенный вид) Звучит так, как будто он заставил их собираться долго и постепенно. Они заходили в зал по одному в час, ждали пока придут остальные, уходили и снова приходили. Для выражения однократности действия нужно употребить совершенный вид глагола.  *
Сперва приехал Владимир на коне, одет в самой красивой одежде, и таким великим он выглядел!* 
Сперва прискакал Владимир (на коне), одетый в самое красивое платье... 
На коне скачут. А раз скачут, значит на коне, и "конь" здесь не очень требуется.  ::  Ведь так? N'est-ce pas?
Слово "платье" в сказках и художественной литературе означает одежду вообще, а не только "women's gown". Просто использовать два слова с одним корнем в одном и том же предложении не позволяет стилистика русского языка.
Мне кажется, что краткое прилагательное в придаточном предложении как-то неуместно. Последняя часть предложения тоже смотрится не очень. Может, сделать его отдельным предложением? "Он выглядел таким великим!"?   *
Потом пришел Ярослав в чудесных доспехи, со сто бойцами своей армии, и таким великолепным он выглядел!* 
Потом (вслед за ним) пришёл Ярослав в чудесных доспехах, с сотней своих воинов. Он выглядел таким великолепным!  
Предлог с/со требует творительного падежа, значит "со ста".
"Со ста бойцами"? Хм...  ::   ::  (Как коряво! Почему при склонении числительных всегда возникает масса troubles'ов? Блин, люди, как же правильно сказать? Вот так задачу ты задал, Pravit...) Ладно, переделаем предложение так, чтобы было на нормальном русском. Пусть он приходит "с сотней бойцов". "Сотня" здесь существительное и прекрасно вписывается во всё сочетание. Тем более, как я смутно припоминаю, в древности же войско делилось на сотни и десятки; были даже командиры "сотники" и "десятники". Далее, если это сказка "под старину", значит не "армия", а "войско". И пусть "бойцы" будут "воинами". А то получаются какие-то "кулачные бойцы" или "бойцы Красной армии". (Они, правда, могут быть и "дружинниками князя", но это уж черезчур, мы же не историю восточных славян здесь описываем.)  *
После его пришел Игорь, который пошел по танцу в царь, со двести танцорами и музыкантами.*  
Лучше сказать "Вслед за ним". Что такое "пошёл по танцу в царь", я, честно говоря, не понял. Может, "подошёл танцуя к царю".
С *двумястами* танцорами и музыкантами. (sic! Опять эти числительные!). Мы можем воспользоваться прекрасным примером решения этой проблемы из предыдущего предложения и сказать "с двумя сотнями танцоров и музыкантов".   *
Зрители все смеялись над ним, как он пошел один и несчастно в царь.* 
Все смеялись над ним и над тем, как он подошёл к царю, несчастный и одинокий. 
Честно говоря, мне эти "зрители" напоминают зрителей спектакля или телезрителей. Пусть будут просто "все".
"Один и несчастно" -- здесь ты сваливаешь в одну кучу числительное и наречие. Лучше сделать их прилагательными и поставить в конце, чтобы они выделялись и описывали состояние Олега.
"Подойти *к* кому"  *
Когда все четыре рыцаря стоили перед ним, царь произносил:*  
Он же сделал это один раз и быстро. Поэтому "произнёс", а не "произносил" (совершенный вид, а не несовершенный). В сказках, кстати, можно сказать "молвил". He quoth (spake?)...  *
У каждого из вас шанс жениться на моей дочи.*  
"Шанс" -- явно заимствованное слово. Так только в переводных голливудсках фильмах говорят. Ну или в современной речи. Может, лучше сказать "Каждый из вас может жениться на моей дочери (взять в жёны мою дочь)"?  *
Поэтому я решил вас проверять в состязание." * 
Проверить в состязани*и*  *
"Какое? Тот, который стреляет из лука самое близко, выиграет?" спросил Игорь с восхищением. *  
"Каком? Тот, кто выстрелит из лука дальше (точнее) всех, выиграет?", -- спросил Игорь с восхищением. 
Раз "в состязании", значит "в каком?", падеж же сохраняется.
"Тот, кто", а не "тот, который". По-моему, я уже где-то говорил тебе об этом.
 Обычно предполагается, что в стрельбе из лука выигрывает тот, кто 
выстрелит *дальше* всех, или попадёт в цель *точнее* всех. Не знаю точно, значит ли в данном случае английское "closest" "точнее"? По-моему да, и ты хотел использовать именно это его значение.
А вообще-то слово "меткий" подходит. Тогда нужно сказать так: 
"Выиграет самый меткий?", - спросил Игорь 
И это будет лучше всего. Ведь в любом языке, даже в русском, люди говорят короткими фразами. *
--------------------------
*Примечание переводчика  ::    ::   ::  
Просто если переводить короткую фразу с английского на русский, то
может получиться очень длинная и неестественная фраза на русском. Нужно стараться говорить короткими и _ёмкими_ фразами, но это целое искусство. Для этого нужно хорошо знать язык, на котором пишешь или говоришь. Многие люди даже на родном языке не умеют написать правильно, хотя когда говорят (но только не на официальных приёмах или с трибуны), говорят коротко, понятно и по существу.  *
"Нет, потому что в таком состязание нет шанса для других. Вот состязание: Тот, который мне принесит самое чудесное иностранное сокровище, выиграет." * 
"Нет, потому что все должны иметь равные возможности" Ну, это я написал, чтобы только не употреблять слово "шанс"  ::  Всё равно звучит плохо для сказки. Как бы получше сказать? "Пусть и другие попробуют"? 
"Вот вам задача:" (quest) 
"Выиграет тот, кто принесёт мне самое чудесное иноземное (заморское) сокровище".
Я переделал структуру предложения, чтобы оно не было таким громоздким. В русском языке конструкция "тот, кто... сделает что-то" звучит немного странно. Это, конечно, не монстрообразное предложение "Это я, кто сделал это" , но уже приближается к нему.  :: 
"Иноземный" или "заморский" это "по-сказочному" "иностранный".   *
Как же он будет найти хорошое сокровище в иностранном царстве? * 
"Как же он найдёт" (perf)  или "Как же он будет искать" (imp). Со словом "будет" будущее время образуют только глаголы несовершенного вида.
"В иноземном царстве" (см. выше)   *
Другие рыцари быстро ушли из города на коне в всякие царства. * 
Другие рыцари быстро ускакали из города во всякие царства. 
Словосочетание "всякие царства" мне почему-то нравится, довольно забавно звучит! (Всякие там царства-шмарства  :: ).  *
элегантный маленький нос* 
изящный носик
(Опять же, "элегантный" -- слишком заимствованное слово).  *
пухлые губы* 
полные губы 
Слово "пухлый" имеет "негативную коннотацию", то есть означает что-то не совсем приятное.  *
дурацко большие губы* 
А вот у него-то как раз могут быть "дурацкие пухлые губы"! Кстати, наречие в качестве определения к прилагательному не звучит. Лучше употребить другое прилагательное.  *
А вот, она даже улыбылась ему! * 
Улыбнулась или улыбалась? (imp. vs. perf.)  *
И он веселил.*  
Обычно "веселить кого-то", то есть, это переходный глагол. Сам по себе он, наверное *развеселился*. Или лучше "*Ему стало весело*".  *
Но она закрыла занавески, и он опять грустил*  
"Загрустил" -- perfective verb.  *
"Смеялась над идиотом, который мечтает ней жениться и смотрит невежливо на нее", думал он.*  
Опять-таки, лучше perfective, "посмеялась".[/i]

----------


## Pravit

::   ::   ::  Опять-таки с совершенным и несовершенным видом!!!  Этот раз, я должен быть особенно внимателен. 
Спасибо большое, Propp, Bad Manners, вы - мои герои русского языка.   ::   Я очень ценю ваши усилии, а я могу вас вознаграждать лишь больше неправильным текстом   ::   
Bad Manners: выглядел так великолепно. Наконец-то, кто-то мне рассказал о том, как правильно использовать этот глагол. Об этом мой словарь замолчал. На другие твои вопросы уже ответил товарищ Propp   ::   ::   ::   ::  
К царю, со ста, найдет, развеселиться.   ::   
Кстати, я имел в виду "They laughed at him *as* he went alone and miserably to the Tsar." 
Я скоро напишу следующюю часть, после того, что я напишу в записной книжке мои хужие ошибки(моя новая привычка   ::  )

----------


## Pravit

Кстати, я сейчас читаю "Лолиту" Набокова. Мне нравится.   
Часть третья
----------------------
Олег шел один по дороге, даже не зная, куда идет. Он никогда не был вне города. "Если зверь меня не убьет, то воры меня изобьют", думал он. "А у меня даже нет оружия, хотя даже если бы у меня оно было, я бы все-таки погиб". У него было лишь несколько книг. И так он шел, несколько часов. Потом он сел у большого каменья рядом с деревом чтобы отдыхать. Ветер легко ласкал его лицо и взъерошивал его волосы, и солнце было низко по облачному небу.  И он даже легко развеселился, хотя ему все еще было печально.  "Может, было бы лучше, если бы я просто вернулся в город. Я даже не знаю, куда иду. А какой царь подарил бы дураку, как я, сокровище? Я никак не смогу его своровать..."
Вдруг подошел огромный волк к нему. "Вот, я умру", думал Олег.
Волку хотелось сьесть Олега. Лизая его рот, волк сказал, "Эй, мужик, почему у тебя нет меча? У других мужиков, которых я убил, было всякое оружие".
"Потому что я не сильный".
"Почему у тебя нет лука?"
"Потому что я плохо вижу".
"Почему ты так печален?"
"Потому что я влюблен в одну девушку, на которой у меня никакая не возможность жениться".
"Почему же, мужик?"
"Во-первое, я очень некрасивый и слабый и глупый, во-второе, она царевна, и только тот, который принесит царю самое чудесное иноземное сокровище ее возьмет в жены".
"Ты мне очень смешной, мужик. Другие мужики такие тщеславные, и всегда стараются со мной бороться, и ты даже не представляешь, какие смешные вещи они кричают по борьбе! Они, конечно, всегда умирают. Они всегда такие глупые, у вас мало умных людей. Но ты отличаешься скромностью и легкостью голоса, и ты, кажется, даже умный, потому что у тебя книги. Поэтому я тебя не убью и мне хочется тебе помочь. Мне смешно, если с моей помощью, такой смешной мужик, как ты, выиграет в таком состязании. Вот, садись на меня, и мы ушли!"
"Ладно, только меня не сбрасывайте, пожалуйста."
"А можно на ты, я не против", посмеялся волк.

----------


## Tu-160

Тоже хочется получить пару ласковых от Правита  ::    

> Он никогда не был вне города

 It's ok. Another possible sentence is «Он никогда не был за пределами города»   

> Если зверь меня не убьет, то воры меня изобьют

 Words «убьёт» and «изобьют» have the same root. It comes from word «бить». And usually it's not ok to use words with one root in two parts of one sentence. You should change one of them to something another. For example, a synonim of «бить» is an old word «колотить».
Then the second part. «Вор» is a person who steals things. Of course thiefs can beat people but anyway a question appeares: why do you use word «изобьют» with «вор», which definition has nothing to do with it? I suggest to change «вор» on something more appropriate, for example «разбойник» 
И так он шёл несколько часов — without comma   

> Потом он сел у большого каменья рядом с деревом чтобы отдыхать

 Потом он сел у большого камня рядом с деревом, чтобы отдохнуть   

> Ветер легко ласкал его лицо и взъерошивал его волосы, и солнце было низко по облачному небу

 Two «его» in a row. Looks not very good. You can write either «Ветер легко ласкал его лицо и взъерошивал волосы» or «Ветер легко ласкал его лицо и взъерошивал ему волосы». «По  небу» usually comes with some verbs of motion. For example «лететь по небу» or «ходить по небу». If you don't use verbs of motion you write «в небе». «Солнце было низко» is not good.  Perhaps I would say «и солнце стояло низко в облачном небе»   

> И он даже легко развеселился, хотя ему все еще было печально

 You have already used word «и» in previous sentence. Here it repeates, что не есть гут. «Легко развеселился» looks like «cheered up easily». If you wanted to say «slightly» then use «слегка развеселился».
I wouldn't suggest to use «было печально». «Было грустно» looks more correct. «Печально» in most cases is used as adjective.   

> Я никак не смогу его своровать

 Russian has two types of «to steal»: «воровать» and «красть». The first one has very negative shade and the second one has more neutral. I don't think that Олег would use «воровать» when speaking about himself. He would say «Я никак не смогу его украсть…» 
Вдруг к нему подошёл огромный волк — word order   

> "Вот, я умру", думал Олег.

 In such situation I'd say «Ну всё, я умру». 
«Ну всё, я умру», — подумал Олег (The way how direct speech takes shape)   

> Лизая его рот, волк сказал, "Эй, мужик, почему у тебя нет меча? У других мужиков, которых я убил, было всякое оружие"

 Word «лизать» is a tricky one. It doesn't have standard verbal adverb form. Instead you use more long verbal adverb «облизывая». Another mistake is that in preceding sentence the name «Олег» stands in Accusative. In this sentence pronoun «его» stands in Genitive case. They are very similar. A reader links these two words and the meaning of the sentence becomes «Облизывая рот Олега волк сказал…». But the mistake can be easily corrected. Just write «Облизываясь, волк сказал…»
Word «мужик» is not the most polite form of adressing in Russian. And definitely it is not for tales too. But, if you wanted to make your text more fun, you've done it.
When you apply word «убил» to a wolf I imagine the situation when he kills people by baseball bat of sub-machine gun. Maybe better to use word «съел»?
In «всякое оружие» I think you don't need to put «всякое». You can write «у других мужиков, которых я убил, было оружие». Makes enough sense.   

> "Потому что я не сильный"

 So, «не сильный» has more short form «слабый». But if you still want to use negation here then write «Потому что я не очень сильный». Putting word «очень» in such negative sentences which have their non-negative analogues is a common way of making them more natural.   

> "Потому что я влюблен в одну девушку, на которой у меня никакая не возможность жениться"

 «Потому что я влюблён в одну девушку, на которой у меня нет возможности жениться». With word «никакой» it can be «Потому что я влюблён в одну девушку, на которой у меня нет никакой возможности жениться». The shortest sentence is «Потому что я влюблён в одну девушку и не могу на ней жениться»   

> "Во-первое, я очень некрасивый и слабый и глупый, во-второе, она царевна, и только тот, который принесит царю самое чудесное иноземное сокровище ее возьмет в жены"

 Correct form is «во-первых», «во-вторых» and «принесёт»
«Я очень некрасивый, слабый и глупый»—use commas instead of repeating «и»
«…возьмёт её в жёны»—word order.   

> ::хрум:: и ты даже не представляешь, какие смешные вещи они кричают по борьбе!

 …кричат в борьбе   

> Вот, садись на меня, и мы ушли!

 Odd construction when he asks to mount on him (in the future) and claims that they already have gone (in the past)
Садись на меня и мы пойдём!   

> "Ладно, только меня не сбрасывайте, пожалуйста."

 Ладно, только не сбрасывайте меня, пожалуйста—word order   

> "А можно на ты, я не против", посмеялся волк

 Word «ты» is kind of citation here (like in this sentence) and must be in quotes: «А можно на „ты”, я не против», — посмеялся волк. Direct speech again, by the way. 
That's all. Now about dialogue in the middle of the text. How it must be shaped (for some reason I took original variant): 
Волку хотелось сьесть Олега. Лизая его рот, волк сказал:
— Эй, мужик, почему у тебя нет меча? У других мужиков, которых я убил, было всякое оружие.
— Потому что я не сильный. 
— Почему у тебя нет лука? 
— Потому что я плохо вижу. 
— Почему ты так печален? 
— Потому что я влюблен в одну девушку, на которой у меня никакая не возможность жениться. 
— Почему же, мужик? 
— Во-первое, я очень некрасивый и слабый и глупый, во-второе, она царевна, и только тот, который принесит царю самое чудесное иноземное сокровище ее возьмет в жены. 
— Ты мне очень смешной, мужик. Другие мужики такие тщеславные, и всегда стараются со мной бороться, и ты даже не представляешь, какие смешные вещи они кричают по борьбе! Они, конечно, всегда умирают. Они всегда такие глупые, у вас мало умных людей. Но ты отличаешься скромностью и легкостью голоса, и ты, кажется, даже умный, потому что у тебя книги. Поэтому я тебя не убью и мне хочется тебе помочь. Мне смешно, если с моей помощью, такой смешной мужик, как ты, выиграет в таком состязании. Вот, садись на меня, и мы ушли!
— Ладно, только меня не сбрасывайте, пожалуйста.
— А можно на ты, я не против, — посмеялся волк.

----------


## JJ

> Вдруг подошел огромный волк к нему. "Вот, я умру", думал Олег.
> Волку хотелось сьесть Олега. Лизая его рот, волк сказал, "Эй, мужик, почему у тебя нет меча? У других мужиков, которых я убил, было всякое оружие".....
> "Почему же, мужик?"
> ....
> "Ты мне очень смешной, мужик. Другие мужики такие тщеславные
> ....Мне смешно, если с моей помощью, такой смешной мужик, как ты, выиграет в таком состязании.

 Ну и мои пять копеек.  :: 
Pravit, IMHO the word "мужик" is close to the English word "peasant". Don't you think it's impossible that the *knight* Oleg could talk to somebody who called him "peasant"? В сказках при обращении к мужчинам обычно используют "добрый молодец" а к женщинам - "красна девица".
"Эй, добрый молодец, почему у тебя нет меча? У других, которых я убил, было всякое оружие..."
"Почему же, добрый молодец?"
"Смешной ты, добрый молодец. Другие такие тщеславные...."

----------


## bad manners

> На другие твои вопросы уже ответил товарищ Propp

 Which is very unfortunate.   

> Кстати, я имел в виду "They laughed at him *as* he went alone and miserably to the Tsar."

 In that case you must have used imperfective in both clauses. Just like you do in English. And I think most Russians would use "пока" and not "как" in this case. This is probably related to the fact that "как" means both "as" and "how" in Russian, so they apparently want to avoid confusion as to what the subordinate clause might really mean. The kind of confusion which your created, as (sic! it really means "since" or "because" here) Propp and I believed you meant "how".

----------


## Propp

Наверное, волк хотел сказать: "Садись на меня и *поедем* (*поехали*)", а не "пойдём". Ведь Олег будет сидеть на волке и ехать на нём. 
BTW, интересно, можно ли на волке "скакать"? Мне кажется, что нет, а вы как думаете?

----------


## Pravit

Tu-160, ты тоже мой великий герой. Когда ты меня исправляешь, я всегда мечтаю о том, как храбрый солдат спецназа проникает во врагийскую территорию и мне приносит важную информацию. Или о том, что я в поле боя, окружен врагами, а потом храбрый пилот Красных Военно-Воздушных Силов прилетает в Ту-160 и меня спасает. Вот, твои ласковые   ::   ::   ::   
JJ: Oleg is a very miserly "knight" who is weak and ugly, and everyone makes fun of him! Plus, this is a very big and proud wolf who has eaten many brave warriors. So I wanted him to be making fun of him somehow, like saying "Little man!"  
Мне кажется, что этот раз, ошибок даже не было очень много. Немного позднее, я напише следующюю часть...

----------


## bad manners

> So I wanted him to be making fun of him somehow, like saying "Little man!"

 Then try "человечишка". This is ~ "mannikin".

----------


## JJ

> Originally Posted by Pravit  So I wanted him to be making fun of him somehow, like saying "Little man!"   Then try "человечишка". This is ~ "mannikin".

 Точно, пасибки bad manners!   ::  Pravit, тогда встреча с волком может выглядеть так:
"....Волку хотелось сьесть Олега. Облизывая его рот, волк сказал: 
— Эй, человечишко, почему у тебя нет меча? У других людишек, которых я убил, было всякое оружие. 
.....
— Почему же, человече? ("человече" is vocative of человек, it sounds more fabulous)
.....
— Ты мне очень смешон, человечишко. Другие людишки такие тщеславные.....

----------


## bad manners

> "....Волку хотелось сьесть Олега. Облизывая его рот, волк сказал:

 *Облизываясь*. I cannot imagine for a second that the wolf would leak Oleg's mouth, this is just gross.  ::

----------


## Pravit

Bad Manners, where did you acquire such a perfect knowledge of Russian and English, if you don't mind? I'm curious... 
Часть четвертая
-----------------------
-А куда мы едем, если не секрет? - спросил Олег.
-Я знаю точно, где мы найдем лучшее сокровище. Ты сам увидешь.
Олег и волк приехали в (interesting name) царство. Там правил Царь Тейх. Люди очень удивились тем, что молодой странник едет на волке, и они боялись. "Может, это какой-нибдуь варвар?" - они сказали. Люди сообщили царю о том, что странник едет на волке в городе, и поэтому царь Тейх заставил городский караул их остановить.
Олега и волка окружила группа многих сильных мужщин с оружием. Волк ворчал, но Олег сказал:
- Их не съешь!! 
- Кто ты, и что ты делаешь в нашем городе? - спросил руководитель группы.
- Я - богатырь Олег царства (other interseting name). Я пришел на задачу моего царя Руслана. Я должен ему принести иноземное сокровище.
- Было бы лучше об этом говорить с нашем царем, - сказал руководитель, и он вел их в дворец.

----------


## Pravit

Товарищи, а это никак не возможно, что у меня русский так быстро улучшился, чтобы этот раз я написал полностью без ошибок. Или рассказ вам станет уже скучным? Да простите меня за невежливую нетерпеливую просьбу!

----------


## Tu-160

Просто сейчас была очередь Bad Manners. Но ладно, так и быть, попробую написать. I will write in English, perhaps somebody else will consider it useful.   

> -Я знаю точно, где мы найдем лучшее сокровище. Ты сам увидешь.

 увидишь   

> Люди очень удивились тем, что молодой странник ::хрум::

 удивились тому, что…   

> Люди сообщили царю о том, что странник едет на волке в городе ::хрум::

 Word «странник» stands in the beginning. It means «the traveller is riding», but the context requires «a traveller is riding» (I think people know nothing about him). So the sentence can be «Люди сообщили царю о том, что в городе на волке едет странник» or «Люди сообщили царю о том, что один странник едет на волке в городе». Word «один» is not a number «one»; it playes a part of an article «a» in English (the first argument for those who claims that Russian doesn't have articles).   

> царь Тейх заставил городский караул их остановить

 городской караул   

> Олега и волка окружила группа многих сильных мужщин с оружием

 Олега и волка окружила многочисленная/большая группа сильных мужчин с оружием   

> Волк ворчал, но Олег сказал:

 «Ворчать» is «kindly complain». «Рычать» means «to growl, to snarl» (what does an animal when it is evil).   

> - Кто ты, и что ты делаешь в нашем городе? - спросил руководитель группы.

 «Руководитель» is quite modern word in Russian. Sounds like «a director of a gang» here. You can use «предводитель»   

> Я пришел на задачу моего царя Руслана

 Я пришёл по заданию/по поручению моего царя Руслана   

> - Было бы лучше об этом говорить с нашем царем

 It looks too long. Could be «Лучше поговорить об этом с нашим царём»   

> сказал руководитель, и он вел их в дворец

 …и повёл их во дворец 
Now back on Russian to Russians. Всё время я думал, что русский язык не имеет артиклей. Потом выяснилось, что они ему не нужны, так как функции артиклей может выполнять особый порядок слов в предложении. Теперь ещё одно открытие: оказывается русский язык имеет один неопределённый артикль! Это слово «один» (так же, как и «ein» в немецком является одновременно и неопределённым артиклем и обозначением числа). Поясню на примере: 
Сын прибегает к отцу и говорит: «Пап, я тут одну штуку нарисовал!». Ессно, сын не имеет в виду, что он нарисовал менее двух «штук». Подразумевается, что эта «штука» имеет «некоторо-неопределённое» значение для отца и узнать о ней подробнее можно, только посмотрев на неё. 
Или, к примеру, кто-нибудь стоит у дверей дома. К нему подходит знакомый и спрашивает: «Ты чаво эта делаишь, а?». А он ему и отвечает: «Да так, одного человека жду». По слову «человек» опять понятно, что он один (иначе было бы «людей»). А под словом «одного» подразумевается «не твоё собачье дело, кого именно» 
Так же и со множественным числом. В ответе «Да так, друзей тут одних жду» не имеется в виду, что «друзья» до сих пор не женились и находятся «в состоянии одиночества». Просто таким образом смысл предложения делается более неопределённым. 
Вот так вота! Чего скажете?

----------


## bad manners

> Bad Manners, where did you acquire such a perfect knowledge of Russian and English, if you don't mind? I'm curious...

 I've been studying both for a long time  ::    

> -Я знаю точно, где мы найдем лучшее сокровище.

 "лучшее" can be both "better" and "best", so you should somehow differentiate. The Russians normally use "самое лучшее" for the "the (very) best" and also "наилучшее", the latter somewhat "bookish".   

> Люди очень удивились тем, что молодой странник едет на волке, и они боялись.

 1. "Удивляться" works with dative. "Я тебе удивляюсь".
2. "Они боялись", imperfective, does not mix well with "удивились", perfective. Typically, you need the same tense and the same aspect in clauses which are not subordinate to each other. Here, "Люди удивились" and "они боялись" are not subordinate to each other.   

> царь Тейх заставил городский караул их остановить.

 Царь приказывает.   

> Олега и волка окружила группа многих сильных мужщин с оружием.

 Окружила большая группа сильных муж*ч*ин. "Группа" is not Russian, you can try "ватага", "дружина", "наряд", "отряд", "взвод".   

> Волк ворчал, но Олег сказал:
> - Их не съешь!!

 Do you mean "you shall not eat them!" (i.e., "don't eat them!") or "you will not (be able to) eat them!"?   

> Я пришел на задачу моего царя Руслана.

 Я пришёл по заданию моего царя.   

> - Было бы лучше об этом говорить с нашем царем, - сказал руководитель, и он вел их в дворец.

 Again, mixing perfective and imperfective. "… said the chief and he was leading them…" Although you can say "and in a few seconds he was leading them", and you can do the same in Russian "и через несколько секунд он вёл их". Otherwise, it must be "он повёл их...".

----------


## Pravit

Опять мои герои Ту-160, храбрый бывший пилот красных военно-воздушных силов, и Bad Manners, тайнственный герой с плохими манерами а сердцем золоты. Бэд, я еще не знаю, ты - герой или героина? Мне казалось, что ты - героина, но у меня нет особых прични чтобы так думать. Вместе с Проппом и Зевсом, вы - Чудесное Четыре. 
Бэд, я имел в виду с "Их не сьешь"  - don't kill them! 
У меня идея. Может быть, вы можете только приказывать ошибки, а не рассказать мне, как их исправить(только в тех случаях, когда у меня не было бы никакой возможности их сам исправить)? Или вы можете мне дать маленкий намек. Это было бы лучше для меня, и меншье работы для вас!  
Рассказ продолжается:
Олег и Волк приехали перед царем Тейхом, и Олег низко поклонился. 
-Чего ты здесь в моем царстве? - молвил Тейх.
-Ваше высочество, я - богатырь Олег, я приехал по заданию моего царя. Я должен принести ему самое лучшее сокровище, чтобы взять его дочь в жены.
-У меня есть чудесное сокровище, - сказал царь, - это волшебная книга, с которой можно излечивать любую болезнь. Я тебе ее сдам, при одном условии: ты должен украсть волшебную птицу царя Акбаря. У него много птиц. Но только одна волшебная, она говорит по-русски.
-Украдем это сокровище для вас, ваше высочетсво, - сказал Олег. 
Олег сел на волка и они уехали из города. Несколько часов спустя, они приехали в царство Акбаря. И там было очень странно. Город был на большом холме, и дома стояли кругом на холме. На вершине холма стоял дворец Акбаря, словно белая жемчужина. Везде было золото, и люди были в красивой одежде. Несколько женщин беседовали по шепотам и смотрели на Олега.
-Что-то здесь очень странно, - сказал Олег.
-Согласен, - сказал волк, только я неуверен, что...
Вдруг прибежала ватага огромных женщин с оружием. "Стой!" - кричали они. Олег вдруг узнал: Только женщины были на улице!
-Мужчинам нельзя ходить на улице, - сказала предводительница караула. 
-А я не живу в этом городе. Я пришел по заданию царя Тейха. Мне необходимо сдать важное сообщение вашему царю Акбарю.
-Не нашему царю Акбарю, а нашей царице Акбари, - сказала предводительница. - Поезжай за нами.

----------


## bad manners

> Мне казалось, что ты - героина, но у меня нет особых прични чтобы так думать.

 Интересно, почему тебе так казалось...   

> Бэд, я имел в виду с "Их не сьешь"  - don't kill them!

 Тогда нужно говорить "Не ешь их!". Нужно запомнить второе правило для совершенного/несовершенного вида глаголов: в отрицательном повелительном наклонении (imperative), обычно используется несовершенный вид. "Не ешь их!" "Не делай этого!" "Не молчи!" "Не приходи!" Обрати внимание, как в последнем случае глагол совершенного вида ставится в "продолженный" несовершенный вид, чтобы удовлетворить этому правилу. 
В "прямом" повелительном наклонении *обычно* всё наоборот: "Сьешь их!" "Сделай это!" "Замолчи!" "Приди!" Но при желании можно использовать и несовершенный вид: "Ешь их!" ("Всё кусается,"  -- вздохнув,  заметил  Коровьев, -- "эх, эх..." --  Он немного ещё подумал и пригласил своего спутника: -- "Кушай, Бегемот.") "Делай это!" "Молчи." "Приходи!" Между этими двумя вариантами есть разница: совершенный императив более конкретен и сиюминутен и подразумевает некий результат (как обычно и бывает с совершенным видом), а несовершенный императив, напротив, менее "целенаправлен". "Сьешь их!" требует, чтобы "они" были сьедены (чтобы никого не осталось); "Ешь их!" требует, чтобы начался процесс "поедания", но, возможно, не нужно есть всех. "Сделай это!" -- "это должно быть сделано, нужен результат"; "Делай это!" -- "нужен процесс". "Замолчи!" -- "сейчас же!"; "Молчи." -- "пока тебе не разрешат говорить". "Приди!" -- "немедленно"; "Приходи!" -- "когда тебе будет удобно".   

> У меня идея. Может быть, вы можете только приказывать ошибки, а не рассказать мне, как их исправить(только в тех случаях, когда у меня не было бы никакой возможности их сам исправить)? Или вы можете мне дать маленкий намек. Это было бы лучше для меня, и меншье работы для вас!

 Это как раз то, что я стараюсь делать. Например, "приказывать" употреблено неверно; в том же предложении неправильно (увы, опять) сочетаются виды глаголов; а также в "их сам исправить" "сам" в неправильном падеже. 
О твоём рассказе -- в след. сообщении.

----------


## Pravit

Бэд, спасибо большое. Твои объяснения мне очень помогают.   

> У меня идея. Может быть, вы можете только приказывать ошибки, а не рассказать мне, как их исправить(только в тех случаях, когда у меня не было бы никакой возможности их сам исправить)? Или вы можете мне дать маленкий намек. Это было бы лучше для меня, и меншье работы для вас!
> 			
> 		  Это как раз то, что я стараюсь делать. Например, "приказывать" употреблено неверно; в том же предложении неправильно (увы, опять) сочетаются виды глаголов; а также в "их сам исправить" "сам" в неправильном падеже. 
> О твоём рассказе -- в след. сообщении.

 Гммм, как правильно, гмммм.....Про "приказывать" я неуверен. Может, предложение было бы правильным так: 
Может быть, вы можете мне только рассказывать, что было неправильно, а не говорить мне, как их исправлять.  
Про "сам" я тоже неуверен. "Only in those cases when there would be absolutely no chance of me correcting it myself," or more literally "Only in those cases when I would not have any chance to correct it by myself."

----------


## bad manners

I'm very short on time, so I'll write in English (well, mostly). I type orders of magnitude faster in English.   

> Олег и Волк *приехали перед царем* Тейхом, и Олег низко поклонился.

 Idiomatic: "предстать перед кем-то".   

> -Чего ты здесь в моем царстве? - молвил Тейх.

 That's phrased as if the Tsar talked very informally. Disapprovingly and nose-up. Is that what you wanted?   

> -Ваше *высочество*, я - богатырь Олег, я приехал по заданию моего царя. Я должен принести ему самое лучшее сокровище, чтобы взять его дочь в жены.

 Ваше Величество. A couple of weeks ago I posted a list of titles and salutations in this forum (in another thread), you may want to consult it. "По заданию" strikes me as a very business-like expression, I don't think it mixes well with "моего царя". Try "по велению моего царя", or at least "по приказу..."   

> -У меня есть чудесное сокровище, - сказал царь, - это волшебная книга, с которой можно излечивать любую болезнь. Я тебе ее *сдам*, при одном условии: ты должен украсть волшебную птицу царя Акбаря. У него много птиц. Но только одна волшебная, она говорит по-русски.

 "Сдать" means only two things in Russians: to lend something ("сдать квартиру"); and to dispose of ("сдать бутылки", "сдать металлолом", "сдать макулатуру"); the latter has a further slang meaning "to turn somebody in to the authorities" ("братва сдала своего кореша ментам"). You may have prefixed "дать" with "с" to make it perfective (and you use the perfective properly here), but this particular verb is perfective without prefixes, the imperfective form being "давать".   

> -Украдем это сокровище для вас, *ваше высочетсво*, - сказал Олег.

 Oh-huh. What disrespect!   

> Олег сел на волка и они уехали из города. Несколько часов спустя, они приехали в царство Акбаря. И там было очень странно. Город был на большом холме, и дома стояли кругом на холме. На вершине холма стоял дворец Акбаря, словно белая жемчужина. Везде было золото, и люди были в красивой одежде. Несколько женщин *беседовали по шепотам* и смотрели на Олега.

 Idiomatic: "беседовать шёпотом", "беседовать вполголоса".    

> -Что-то здесь очень странно, - сказал Олег. 
> -Согласен, - сказал волк, только я *неуверен*, что...

 Не уверен. Separately.   

> Вдруг прибежала ватага огромных женщин с оружием. "Стой!" - кричали они. Олег вдруг *узнал*: Только женщины были на улице!

 Don't you think "узнал" is somewhat inappropriate here?   

> -Мужчинам нельзя ходить *на* улице, - сказала предводительница караула.

 Ходить *по* улице. Но находиться *на* улице.   

> -А я не живу в этом городе. Я пришел по заданию царя Тейха. Мне необходимо *сдать* важное *сообщение* вашему царю Акбарю.

 Oops.   

> -Не нашему царю Акбарю, а нашей царице Акбари, - сказала предводительница. - Поезжай за нами.

 Pravit, you're doing great! Now, the boring stuff:   

> Гммм, как правильно, гмммм.....Про "приказывать" я неуверен. Может, предложение было бы правильным так: 
> Может быть, вы можете мне только рассказывать, что было неправильно, а не говорить мне, как их исправлять.

 Correct! Or "указывать".    

> Про "сам" я тоже неуверен. "Only in those cases when there would be absolutely no chance of me correcting it myself," or more literally "Only in those cases when I would not have any chance to correct it by myself."

 You wrote: "… когда у меня не было бы никакой возможности их сам исправить". The Russian "сам" behaves very differently from "myself": "myself" combines with "correct", but "сам" combines with "было (бы) возможности", and the proper case is dative. That is obvious with other nouns and pronouns: "не было возможности их Правиту исправить". "Сам" always associates (i.e., same gender and same case) with the noun or the pronoun, which may often be implied. In the original sentence, it was "мне" (implied): "возможности мне (dative) самому (dative) их исправить". Consider "у Правита не было возможности их исправить". If we want to add "сам" to this sentence, how can you do it? First you need to put the implied noun, which is "Pravit", where "сам" must be:  "у Правита не было возможности (Правиту) их исправить", then "у Правита не было возможности (Правиту) самому их исправить", then "у Правита не было возможности самому их исправить".  
This rule is universal: "… Pravit could not correct it himself", the translation is "straightforward": "Правит (nominative) не мог (бы) исправить их сам (nominative)" или "... их сам исправить". 
Similar: "they would not let Pravit correct them by himself" becomes "они не дали бы Правиту (дательный!) исправить их самому (опять дательный!)". But: "they would not allow that Pravit corrected them himself" becomes "они бы не допустили, что бы Правит исправил их сам (именительный)".

----------


## Pravit

Right, Bad, thanks! As for Tsar Teykh, I did want him to be speaking quite dissaprovingly and stuck-up. As for ходить на улице, I really meant "Men aren't allowed to walk around outside"(i.e. they must stay in their homes). 
Oleg осознал and not узнал. 
Мне необходимо дать важное (message) вашему царю.
The translation for message was сообщение, but perhaps there is a better word choice here that I am unaware of.
Story continues: 
Олег и волк приехали перед ступенями дворца, где караул их остановил.
-Невозможно ездить на животном во дворце, так что ты должен оставить твоего...волка здесь.
Олег нахмурился, но (спустился из)dismounted? волка и стал подняться на ступени, когда волк кричал:
-Не доверяй им!! А мне это все ужасно странно! Не входи без меня!
Олег стал что-то сказать, но его прервали двери дворца, которые громко открылись. Вышла высокая, поразительно красивая дама с бледно-белым кожом и гордым взглядом. Она шагала с прелестью и точностью, и смотрела на Олега надменно и пытливо. Тот сразу влюбился в нее и низко поклонился.
-Я царица Акбарь, и ты в моем царстве, не прекрасно ли? Добрый молодец, по какой причине ты пришел сюда? 
-Ой! Нн...ваше величество, я - Олег. Я пришел чтобы украсть волшебную - то есть, найти волшебную - то есть, я пришел по очень важному делу от царя Тейхка...
-Неужели никто не учил тебя обращаться к царице прилично?
-Я..ой! Извините, ваше-
-Кроме того, ты, вероятно, заметил, что здесь нам не очень нравятся мужчины.
-Ой! Извин-
-Ничего, разве извиняешься за твой пол? Мне почему-то нравится твой стиль, добрый молодец. Иди за мной.
И Олег и Царица Акбарь вошли во дворец. После их закрылись двери с громким стуком. Снаружи, Волк смотрел и рычал.

----------


## bad manners

> As for ходить на улице, I really meant "Men aren't allowed to walk around outside"(i.e. they must stay in their homes).

 I still think it ought to be "ходить по улицам" or "быть на улице". Let's wait for some feedback from the others on that.   

> Мне необходимо дать важное (message) вашему царю.

 "сообщение" was fine, I marked them both because "сообщение" is not what one could "сдать". Still it does not sound idiomatic enough. Try "передать сообщение" (that's when somebody really has something to forward) or "сделать сообщение".   

> Олег и волк приехали перед ступенями дворца, где караул их остановил.

 Приехали перед... хм... хм....   

> -*Невозможно* ездить на животном во дворце, так что ты должен оставить твоего...волка здесь.

 You may/must not… = нельзя.   

> Олег нахмурился, но *(спустился из)dismounted?* волка и стал подняться на ступени, когда волк кричал:

 Dismount = слезать.   

> -Не доверяй им!! А мне это все ужасно странно! Не входи без меня!
> Олег *стал* что-то *сказать*,

 I can see you're applying the rule. The rule was "by default". Here we have a different situation: the main verb is "start", which obviously requires a process, thus the second must be imperfective.   

> но его прервали двери дворца, которые громко открылись. Вышла высокая, поразительно красивая дама с бледно-бел*ым* *кожом* и гордым взглядом.

 Кожом?   

> Она шагала с прелестью и точностью, и смотрела на Олега надменно и пытливо.

 Может быть "прелестно и изящно"? "надменно и пытливо" плохо сочетаются, "пытливо" means "with interest".   

> Тот сразу влюбился в нее и низко поклонился.
> -Я царица Акбарь, и ты в моем царстве, не прекрасно ли? Добрый молодец, по какой причине ты пришел сюда? 
> -Ой! Нн...ваше величество, я - Олег. Я пришел чтобы украсть волшебную - то есть, найти волшебную - то есть, я пришел по очень важному делу от царя Тейхка...
> -Неужели никто не учил тебя обращаться к царице прилично?
> -Я..ой! Извините, ваше-
> -Кроме того, ты, вероятно, заметил, что здесь нам не очень нравятся мужчины.
> -Ой! Извин-
> -Ничего, разве извиня*ешься* за твой пол? Мне почему-то нравится твой стиль, добрый молодец. Иди за мной.

 This passage is excellent! A real gem. Serious. A small error, it must be "разве извиня*ются*" (impersonal).   

> И Олег и Царица Акбарь вошли во дворец. *После* *их* закрылись двери с громким стуком. Снаружи, Волк смотрел и рычал.

 Двери закрылись *за* *н*ими с громким стуком.

----------


## Pravit

Бэд - ты отличная учительница!! Подозреваюсь, что ты какая-то профессорка русского или английского языка в университете. 
Ой! Меня ужасно смущают такие ошибки как "после их"(после has to do with time, right?), "кожом" и "невозможно"(impossible) Я должен уже знать не делать такие ошибки! 
Приехали перед ступеньками?? 
Олег слез с волка 
Олег стал что-то говорить; Олег стал подниматься as well, I presume? 
с бледно-белой кожой 
Насчет "пытливо" я имел в виду "haughtily and inquisitively." Like "What's this funny little man doing here?" The only other option in my dictionary is "любознательно" and "любопытно". 
Внутри дворца были прекрасные огромные комнаты с высокими потолками. Каждый шаг двоих раздался по всей комнате с громкими эхами. Олегу было странно. Казалось, что никто не был во дворце кроме них.
-Добрый молодец, расскажи мне, почему ты пришел в мое царство?
-Ваше величество, я пришел по очень...важному делу...
-Какому?
-Ннн...я....- Олег замолчил.
-Я обижаюсь, что ты не сразу ответил на вопрос самой царицы Акбари. Ничего, я уже знаю точно то, что ты хочешь. Ты пришел чтобы украсть мое любимое сокровище, мою волшебную птицу. Но ты не успеешь ее украсть!
-Ой! Извините, пожалуйста, ваше высочество. Только...
-Только ты теперь должен оставаться со мной, милый. Ты мне нравишься. Может быть, ты станешь моим вторым любимым сокровищем, -хихикнула Акбарь. -Девчонки!!
Из обеих сторон прибежали огромные женщины, которые схватили Олега и унесли его. Со взглядом удивления и отчаяния, Олег смотрел на Акбарь. Та озорно улыбнулась ему и ушла. 
Снаружи стало темно. Волк, лежа в конюшне с лошадями, обеспокоился. Что-то должно было случиться. 
-Эй! Ты, лошадька! -кричал Волк.
-Ты что хочешь, мы едим, - хрюкнула лошадь, рот полен с сеном. 
-Несколько часов назад, смешное человечишко во дворец вошел. Ты знаешь, что смогло бы случиться с ним?
-Всякие мужчины в этот дворец вошли, - сказала лошадь со скучным голосом. -Только я никогда не видел, что мужчина выходит. То есть, что выходит жив.
Лошадь фыркнула и стала снова есть. Волк рычал беспокойно. Немного думав, волк прыгнул над стеной конюшни и убегал в ночь.

----------


## Jasper May

I didn't read this story, as I didn't want to learn wrong spellings and grammar and colloquialisms, and then having to forget everything as the Chudesnoe Chetyre corrected everything. ::  But seeing as it's approaching its final form more and more, could you publish the whole corrected story when you're finished? Maybe on your site? I'm very interested.

----------


## bad manners

> Бэд - ты отличная учительница!! Подозреваюсь, что ты какая-то профессорка русского или английского языка в университете.

 Oh well. If thinking that I'm female makes learning Russian easier for you, then go on  ::  But like I said, why do you think so? 
Oh, BTW, Zeus, notice "профессорка". Don't you think "профессорша" would just be more natural here? 
Pravit, "suspect" needn't be reflexive in Russian. When it is, it means "I am suspected/under suspicion".    

> Ой! Меня ужасно смущают такие ошибки как "после их"(после has to do with time, right?)

 Not necessarily. It has to de with succession. For example: "после меня в очереди", if you regard the queue as an ordered sequence, and you could nonetheless say "за мной в очереди" if you regard the queue as a spatial object. Both will mean the same for all practical reasons. In your original sentence, it had to be "за" because it was spatial. But you could rearrange the sentence to make it "sequential": "После того как они вошли, двери..." but this is just too elaborate, cumbersome and awkward. 
Besides, "за" can still be used sequentially, notably in the form "затем". "Затем" and "после чего" are interchangeable. Они вошли, затем двери захлопнулись. Они вошли, после чего двери захлопнулись.   

> Приехали перед ступеньками??

 Приехали к ступеням/ступенькам. Или ещё лучше: подъехали к/доехали до.   

> Насчет "пытливо" я имел в виду "haughtily and inquisitively." Like "What's this funny little man doing here?" The only other option in my dictionary is "любознательно" and "любопытно".

 "пытливо" and "любознательно" both have some positive connotation, especially when applied to a human object. And they do not mix well with "надменно". The word to try is "вопросительно" or "испытующе".

----------


## Pravit

> Originally Posted by Pravit  Бэд - ты отличная учительница!! Подозреваюсь, что ты какая-то профессорка русского или английского языка в университете.   Oh well. If thinking that I'm female makes learning Russian easier for you, then go on  But like I said, why do you think so?

 Bad Manners, sometimes I have weird quirks. In this case, for whatever reason, I simply thought you were female!   ::   ::   ::   
By the way, I have a question: Are there more errors here than those you are correcting? A Russian friend of mine corrected the already corrected version I had, and there were close to 20 still left!!! Of course, many of them were minor(needed or unneeded comma) but still: 
<что Владимир бы приехал на коне, сквозь окна>.
<и все девушки мечтали, чтобы Владимир приехал на коне>
<сквозь окна>
Тут я даже не представляю, что ты хотел этим сказать, но так сказать 
нельзя. 
<И он писал очень романтичную поэзию>
<И еще он писал очень романтичные поэмы>
Поэзию нельзя писать, писать можно стихи или поэмы. 
<Все смеялись над ним, пока он пошел один и несчастно к царю>
<Все смеялись над ним, пока он, в одиночестве, уныло шел к царю> 
<Но я не знаю, кто лучший богатырь>
<Но я не знаю, кто из вас лучший богатырь> 
<спросил Игорь с восхищением>
Тут не совсем понятно, чему он восхищается. Может, лучше: 
<спросил Игорь с надеждой> 
<:, а Олегу стало печально>
<:, а Олег опечалился> 
<во всякие царства>
<в разные царства> 
<я бы все-таки погиб>
<я бы все равно погиб> 
<Я никак не смогу его украсть..>
<А украсть его я не смогу:.> 
<Но ты отличаешься скромностью и легкостью голоса>
Я не понял, что означает выражение <легкость голоса> 
<Мне смешно, если с моей помощью, такое смешное человечишко, как ты,выиграет в таком состязании>
<Будет весело, если с моей помощью, такой смешной человечишко, как ты,выиграет в таком состязании> 
<это волшебная книга, с которой можно излечивать любую болезнь.>
<это волшебная книга, с помощью которой можно излечивать любую 
болезнь.> 
<ватага огромных женщин>
Слово <ватага> обычно используется, когда говорят о группе детей или подростков, здесь оно не подходит. 
"Стой!" - кричали они
"Стой!" - закричали они 
<Она шагала прелестно и изящно, и смотрела на Олега надменно и
любознательно.> 
Шагать прелестно нельзя. Но можно выглядеть прелестно или что-то (кто) может быть прелестным. Вообще, шагать - это идти широким шагом. Поэтому изящно шагать тоже нельзя. Можно иметь изящную (грациозную) походку. Идти можно грациозно. 
Смотреть любознательно тоже нельзя, можно быть любознательным, и можно смотреть с любопытством.. 
<Снаружи, Волк смотрел и рычал.>
<Снаружи Волк смотрел на это и рычал> 
< :слепым с луком,:>
Так нельзя сказать. Эту нужно выразить другими словами, например:
<плохо стрелял из лука> 
<Когда все четыре богатыря стояли перед ним, царь молвил: >
<Когда все четыре богатыря собрались перед ним, царь молвил: > 
Are such errors really bad, or did you overlook them because they were minor? That is, are they really errors, or simply "bad Russian"?

----------


## bad manners

> By the way, I have a question: Are there more errors here than those you are correcting? A Russian friend of mine corrected the already corrected version I had, and there were close to 20 still left!!! Of course, many of them were minor(needed or unneeded comma) but still:

 There are sometimes stylistic features in your text that are a bit unusual, but so long as they don't redline my weirdo-meter, I ignore them. Then I imagine I simply miss the smaller errors, and I ignore punctuation problems. Anyway, let me review these errors:   

> <что Владимир бы приехал на коне, сквозь окна>.
> <и все девушки мечтали, чтобы Владимир приехал на коне>
> <сквозь окна>
> Тут я даже не представляю, что ты хотел этим сказать, но так сказать 
> нельзя.

 What's the problem?   

> <И он писал очень романтичную поэзию>
> <И еще он писал очень романтичные поэмы>
> Поэзию нельзя писать, писать можно стихи или поэмы.

 If you cannot write poetry, how does it come about in the first place? You "create" it?   

> <Все смеялись над ним, пока он пошел один и несчастно к царю>
> <Все смеялись над ним, пока он, в одиночестве, уныло шел к царю>

 Let me quote myself:  

> In that case you must have used imperfective in both clauses.

 And you did not show your final version!   

> <Но я не знаю, кто лучший богатырь>
> <Но я не знаю, кто из вас лучший богатырь>

 Nah, it does not have to be that long.   

> <спросил Игорь с восхищением>
> Тут не совсем понятно, чему он восхищается. Может, лучше: 
> <спросил Игорь с надеждой>

 Well, it was obvious to me  ::    

> <:, а Олегу стало печально>
> <:, а Олег опечалился>

 Either one works for me. If it ain't broke, don't fix it.   

> <во всякие царства>
> <в разные царства>

 Same story. The first is informal, but I understood you didn't mind using informal language.   

> <я бы все-таки погиб>
> <я бы все равно погиб> 
> <Я никак не смогу его украсть..>
> <А украсть его я не смогу:.> 
> <Но ты отличаешься скромностью и легкостью голоса>
> Я не понял, что означает выражение <легкость голоса> 
> <Мне смешно, если с моей помощью, такое смешное человечишко, как ты,выиграет в таком состязании>
> <Будет весело, если с моей помощью, такой смешной человечишко, как ты,выиграет в таком состязании>

 I don't think I corrected _that_ part of story. I did suggest "человечишк*а*", but that was it.   

> <это волшебная книга, с которой можно излечивать любую болезнь.>
> <это волшебная книга, с помощью которой можно излечивать любую 
> болезнь.>

 The first is indeed a bit informal, but still passable.   

> <ватага огромных женщин>
> Слово <ватага> обычно используется, когда говорят о группе детей или подростков, здесь оно не подходит.

 I did enjoy that combination. The word is almost not used in modern Russian so it works just fine.    

> "Стой!" - кричали они
> "Стой!" - закричали они

 Ask your friend *why* it must be so  ::    

> <Она шагала прелестно и изящно, и смотрела на Олега надменно и
> любознательно.> 
> Шагать прелестно нельзя. Но можно выглядеть прелестно или что-то (кто) может быть прелестным. Вообще, шагать - это идти широким шагом. Поэтому изящно шагать тоже нельзя. Можно иметь изящную (грациозную) походку. Идти можно грациозно.

 "шагать - это идти широким шагом" is a new definition. I disagree completely. And reject the rest of the argument. And I would like to know why "шагать прелестно нельзя".   

> Смотреть любознательно тоже нельзя, можно быть любознательным, и можно смотреть с любопытством..

 If you remember, I objected the word in the first place.  ::    

> <Снаружи, Волк смотрел и рычал.>
> <Снаружи Волк смотрел на это и рычал>

 Why oh why.   

> < :слепым с луком,:> 
> Так нельзя сказать. Эту нужно выразить другими словами, например: 
> <плохо стрелял из лука>

 Informal, yet passable. As far as I'm concerned.   

> <Когда все четыре богатыря стояли перед ним, царь молвил: > 
> <Когда все четыре богатыря собрались перед ним, царь молвил: >

 And why is that?   

> Are such errors really bad, or did you overlook them because they were minor? That is, are they really errors, or simply "bad Russian"?

 As far as I can see, half the "errors" are related to your friend's prejudices and the rest to his/her assumption that whatever you write must pass the highest standards of the language. I'm trying to be reasonable here. You're learning the language and the primary goal is to master the basic grammar and language usage, then you can start polishing the style.

----------


## Pravit

Perhaps some things like сквозь окна would have only seemed weird to native speakers. Of course, I don't even know if you are a native speaker or not, but you seem to be perfect in both languages anyway   ::   
When you've got time, could you help me correct the other part of my story too? Thanks!!

----------


## bad manners

> Perhaps some things like сквозь окна would have only seemed weird to native speakers.

 Нда. Кто бы мне объяснил почему нельзя на коне сквозь окна. Я допускаю, что "через окно" или "в окно" более привычны, но они же и более скучны. Что такое "через окно" или "в окно"? Ничего особенного, любой Иван-дурак через (в) открытое окно может в комнату в пр*ы*нцессе запрыгнуть, а уж на коне и подавно. То ли дело "сквозь окна"! Снося ставни и решётки, вышибая стёкла, срывая шторы и сбивая фикусы на подоконниках, в водопаде осколков появиться на вороном скакуне перед падающей в обморок девицей! Вот что такое "сквозь окна"! Путь Рыцаря! А "в окно"... это для слабаков  ::  
Не говоря уж о том, что "сквозь окна" было в оригинальном тексте.

----------


## Jasper May

> but you seem to be perfect in both languages anyway

 Look at his location. ::  He is still refusing to tell you were he comes from, but apparently it's as far (literally or figuratively) from Russia as from England/America. Only a guess, of course.

----------


## bad manners

> Внутри дворца были прекрасные огромные комнаты с высокими потолками. Каждый шаг двоих раздался по всей комнате с громкими эхами.

 Эхо – всегда единственное число.   

> Олегу было странно. Казалось, что никто не был во дворце кроме них.

 Олегу было "не по себе". "Казалось, что никого не было..." – безличное.   

> -Добрый молодец, расскажи мне, почему ты пришел в мое царство? 
> -Ваше величество, я пришел по очень...важному делу... 
> -Какому? 
> -Ннн...я....- Олег замолчил.

 Замолч*а*л   

> -Я обижаюсь, что ты не сразу ответил на вопрос самой царицы Акбари. Ничего, я уже знаю точно то, что ты хочешь. Ты пришел чтобы украсть мое любимое сокровище, мою волшебную птицу. Но ты не успеешь ее украсть!

 "Мне обидно..." Впрочем, можно и "я обижаюсь", но это скорее был бы ответ на вопрос "почему ты обижаешься на меня".   

> -Ой! Извините, пожалуйста, ваше высочество. Только...

 Титул. Опять. За такое нашего паренька уже давно в карцер бросили бы. Или в колодец со змеями.   

> -Только ты теперь должен оставаться со мной, милый. Ты мне нравишься. Может быть, ты станешь моим вторым любимым сокровищем, -хихикнула Акбарь. -Девчонки!! 
> Из обеих сторон прибежали огромные женщины, которые схватили Олега и унесли его.

 Непонятно каких "обеих".   

> Со взглядом удивления и отчаяния, Олег смотрел на Акбарь. Та озорно улыбнулась ему и ушла.  
> Снаружи стало темно. Волк, лежа в конюшне с лошадями, обеспокоился. Что-то должно было случиться.

 Must have happened = "наверное случилось". Да и кто ж волка-то в конюшню пустит. Лошади волков боятся.    

> -Эй! Ты, лошадька! -кричал Волк.

 Лошадка. Без "ь".   

> -Ты что хочешь, мы едим, - хрюкнула лошадь, рот полен с сеном.

 "Что тебе надо". Или "чё (надо)?". "Ты что хочешь..." или "что ты хочешь" очень часто употребляются как "оправдания", особенно если за ними идёт какя-то фраза, поэтому надо использовать с осторожностью. Исходное предложение можно понять как "ничего поделать не можем, потому что мы кушаем". Хрюкать -- обычно о свиньях, когда так говорится о других животных (или людях), имеет негативную окраску.   

> -Несколько часов назад, смешное человечишко во дворец вошел. Ты знаешь, что смогло бы случиться с ним?

 Даже если "человечишко" (с "о") род остаётся мужским. Когда "мочь" используется для модальности, он всегда несовершенного вида. Аспект в таком случае передаётся смысловым глаголом.   

> -Всякие мужчины в этот дворец вошли, - сказала лошадь со скучным голосом. –

 Входили. Много много раз. Или "много мужчин вошло..."   

> Только я никогда не видел, что мужчина выходит.

 Какого рода эта лошадь? А то я вижу два разных. "Что бы мужчина вышел". Сослагательное наклонение, лошадь говорит о том, чего никогда не было.   

> То есть, что выходит жив.

 Ditto.   

> Лошадь фыркнула и стала снова есть. Волк рычал беспокойно. Немного думав, волк прыгнул над стеной конюшни и убегал в ночь.

 С лошадью нет проблем. С рычанием тоже, почти. В последнем предложении сильно напутано с совершенными/несовершенными видами. Подумай над этим. Второе предложение, находясь между двумя действиями совершенного вида, выбивается из последовательности.

----------


## Pravit

> but you seem to be perfect in both languages anyway
> 			
> 		  Look at his location. He is still refusing to tell you were he comes from, but apparently it's as far (literally or figuratively) from Russia as from England/America. Only a guess, of course.

 Yes, I must admit I was really hoping a hint would slip... :: 
I enjoy being mysterious on the net too. I used to enjoy a certain level of anonymity until SOMEONE *ahem ahem ahem* had to reveal my true identity!   ::   ::   
Про "сквозь окна" я вполне согласен, только я не хочу очень странно звучать. То есть, мы в США бы думали, что это очень странно звучил бы, если бы кто-то сказал "Knight has come across window with big bang" или что-то вроде. 
EDIT: Bad Manners has already corrected my story while I was writing this! Thank you!!!

----------


## bad manners

> Look at his location. He is still refusing to tell you were he comes from, but apparently it's as far (literally or figuratively) from Russia as from England/America. Only a guess, of course.

 Oh, so that's a mystery now. Not bad  ::  Why "still refusing", though? I don't think I was ever asked. And I think I have given a couple of real good hints. 
BTW, your guess is spot on. My longitude is 6 East.  ::

----------


## bad manners

> Про "сквозь окна" я вполне согласен, только я не хочу очень странно звучать. То есть, мы в США бы думали, что это очень странно звучил бы, если бы кто-то сказал "Knight has come across window with big bang" или что-то вроде.

 "сквозь" is most literally through. If a bit too violently through, depending on the object. "через" is your wishy-washy "via". And "в" as in "в окно" is so neutral I fall asleep. 
"Войти через дверь" is the respectable way of entering. "Войти сквозь дверь" is the kind of entering which compels those inside to call 911. So what the girls were actually longing for, eh?

----------


## Pravit

> BTW, your guess is spot on. My longitude is 6 East.

 This would put you in.....central Europe, part of Scandinavia, or Africa. Something tells me we've run into another Dutch polyglot.....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  IT ALL ADDS UP!    

> "Войти через дверь" is the respectable way of entering. "Войти сквозь дверь" is the kind of entering which compels those inside to call 911. So what the girls were actually longing for, eh?

   ::   ::   ::   Right! This isn't no pansy "throw rocks at the window and put your ladder up" entrance!  
Каждый шаг двоих раздавался по всей комнате громким эхом. 
Ваше *величество!!* 
Со всех сторон, может? 
Очень ручного волка, как наш Волк, в конюшню даже можно пускать   ::   ::   
Только я никогда не видела, что бы мужчина вышел. 
То есть, что бы вышел жив. 
Волк беспокойно рычал. 
Немного подумав, волк перепрыгнул стену конюшни и убежал в ночь.

----------


## bad manners

> This would put you in.....central Europe, part of Scandinavia, or Africa.

 Scandinavia along 6E... ah, beautiful Norway, fjords, mountains... wish I could live there. 
Africa on the other hand is where I would not like to live. Hate the heat. 
That leaves six countries  ::    

> Со всех сторон, может?

 Возможно. Но мне показалось, что изначально имелось в виду "с обоих боков". "Сторона" -- непонятно, что за сторона, а вот "бок" -- точнее не сказать. По-моему, можно просто сказать "набросились с боков". Так как "боков" у человека всего два, то множественное число уже подразумевает "оба". "Выбежали здоровенные бабищи и набросились на Олега с боков/со всех сторон."   

> Очень ручного волка, как наш Волк, в конюшню даже можно 
> пускать

 Да я ведь не спорю.    

> Волк беспокойно рычал. 
> Немного подумав, волк перепрыгнул стену конюшни и убежал в ночь.

 The Wolf was growling. He reflected for a while, then jumped...   *OR* 
The Wolf started to growl. (Or: The Wolf growled.) (then) He reflected for a while... 
Which one do you think is equivalent to the Russian sequence?

----------


## Barbara

> That leaves six countries

 Бельгия!

----------


## Pravit

Да, Бельгия, или может, Германия.  
Барбара, ты уже написала первое сообщение в In Russian Only! Поздравляю!  
Ннда, может быть, лучше так: Волк беспокойно зарычал.  
Мне эта сказка даже станет скучной, просто у меня нет идей. Ладно, продолжается: 
Олег оставился один в приятной комнате с красивыми коврами и лампами. На полу лежали шелковые подушки и в углу была хорошая кровать.  Олегу было очень приятно, и он развеселился, сидя на подушки и став читать свои книги. Потом дверь открылась и царица Акбарь вошла в прекрасном шелковом платье. Олег встал и низко поклонился.
-Не надо, милый. Не прекрасна ли эта комната? - и она села на подушки рядом с Олегом. 
-..Да, спасибо большое, ваше величество...
-Знаешь, много мужчин приходят сюда, чтобы жениться на мне. Ты знаешь, что случается с ними?
-Н-нет...
-Мы их убиваем и бросаем в реку.
Олег побледнел.
-Не бойся, милый. Ты будешь со мной оставаться! Ты мне нравишься. 
-Почему?
-Ты, может быть, не очень красивый или сильный. Но я ненавижу красивых и сильных мужчины. Они все тщеславные, грубоватые, и глупые. Но ты, кажется, очень добрый, мягкий и умный. Мы будем друзьями?
-Нн...да...
-Прекрасно! Ты будешь оставаться со мной, и все что ты хочешь, станет твоим. Не прекрасно ли? Скажи мне, что ты сейчас хочешь?
-Я...я не хочу ничего, ваше величество, спасибо большое.
-Я знаю точно то, что ты хочешь. Ты хочешь мою волшебную птицу! Пойдем в мой сад птиц. 
Акбарь схватила руку Олега, и повела его через дворец в сад. Их окружили огромные зеленые дерева, и на каждой ветке стояли несколько птиц, поющие разными голосами. В центре сада, Олег увидел мраморный пьедестал, на котором стояла смешная веселая зеленая птичка.
-Привет...привет! - сказала птичка высоким голосом. 
Олег удивился, и ответил: -Привет. 
-Я говорю по-русски...по-русски! - посмеяалась птичка.
-Не прекрасна ли? - сказала Акбарь. -Я тебе ее дам! Она твоя. Когда тебе хочется с ней говорить, просто приди здесь. Я бы тебе ее дала чтобы принести в комнату, но ей нравится оставаться здесь. Приди, милый, и я тебе покажу остальные места дворца.

----------


## Barbara

Я скрывалась в лесу, окружающем сад.  Но я боюсь дворца Акбарь.  Его рыцари склочны, и они иногда убивают те, кто вступил бы там.   
Я хочу петь как красивая зеленая птица, но я - только животная.

----------


## bad manners

> Мне эта сказка даже станет скучной, просто у меня нет идей.

 Ох, Правит (или Прэ(й)вит?), посмотри внимательнее на время и аспект "станет" и подумай...   

> Олегу было очень приятно, и он развеселился, сидя на подушки и став читать свои книги.

 Развеселился? То есть читает книги и смеётся? Может "воспрял духом" или просто "успокоился". Сравни аспекты "сидя" и "став". Можно ли их употребить как однородные члены? И кстати, "сидя на" требует другого падежа.    

> Потом дверь открылась и царица Акбарь вошла в прекрасном шелковом платье. Олег встал и низко поклонился.
> -Не надо, милый. Не прекрасна ли эта комната? - и она села на подушки рядом с Олегом.

 Здесь и далее в тексте слишком часто используется слово "прекрасный".   

> -Не бойся, милый. Ты будешь со мной оставаться!

 Лучше сказать "ты ... останешься". В "ты будешь оставаться" несовершенный аспект ничего не добавляет, кроме неопределенности "... некоторое время, а потом... ", а такое спокойствия Олегу не добавило бы!   

> Их окружили огромные зеленые дерева, и на каждой ветке стояли несколько птиц, поющие разными голосами.

 Дерев*ья*. Птицы обычно на ветках *сидят*.   

> приди здесь

 Приди сюда. Здесь -- положение, сюда -- направление. Русский, как и немецкий, различает эти понятия.   

> Приди, милый, и я тебе покажу остальные места дворца.

 Я помню, что я использовал именно "приди" и "приходи" для демонстрации различия аспекта в императиве. "Приди" -- это немедленный призыв, а Олег уже рядом с ней. (В пред. предложении "приди" употребляется с условием, поэтому "немедленности" там нет и поэтому всё в порядке).  
Мне кажется, что лучше говорить "места *во* дворце".

----------


## bad manners

> Я скрывалась в лесу, окружающем сад.  Но я боюсь дворца Акбарь.  Его рыцари склочны, и они иногда убивают те, кто вступил бы там.   
> Я хочу петь как красивая зеленая птица, но я - только животная.

 Барбара, если сказать "животная" один раз в стихотворении, то это очень поэтично. Если употреблять это слово часто, то это штамп. А если очень часто, то это плохой русский язык, потому что, формально, это слово всё-таки среднего рода. 
(Barbara, do you understand everything that I wrote above?) 
Pravit, there are a few errors (apart from "животная") in Barbara's text. Help her correct them.

----------


## Barbara

Да, Bad Manners, спасибо.  я хотела продолжать аллегорию Правита, но я понимаю, что это слово среднего. 
Я буду пробовать исправить меня.

----------


## Barbara

Я посещаю лес, окружающий сад.  Но я боюсь дворца Акбаря.  Его рыцари ссорится, и они иногда убивают те, кто вступил бы там.  Я хотел бы петь как красивая зеленая птица, но я не могу сделать этого.

----------


## Pravit

Yay, Barbara and I get private lessons!
For some reason now I am more convinced Bad Manners is German(or has a mother tongue that is Germanic)...   

> Ох, Правит (или Прэ(й)вит?), посмотри внимательнее на время и аспект "станет" и подумай...

 Нда, то есть, ставится скучной.   

> Развеселился? То есть читает книги и смеётся? Может "воспрял духом" или просто "успокоился". Сравни аспекты "сидя" и "став". Можно ли их употребить как однородные члены? И кстати, "сидя на" требует другого падежа.

 Нн...сидя на подушках, но в "сидя" и "став" я неуверен.    

> Здесь и далее в тексте слишком часто используется слово "прекрасный".

 Я знаю, это привычка царицы так говорить. 
And now about Barbara's mistakes. I don't know which version you wanted to use, but I like the first one better(sounds more exciting)   

> Я скрывалась в лесу, окружающем сад.

 Did you hide there once, or did you repeatedly hide there to gaze on Akbar's beauty   ::   Check imperfective/perfective!   

> Но я боюсь дворца Акбарь. Его рыцари склочны, и они иногда убивают те, кто вступил бы там.

 Я боюсь дворца Акбари. 
Good job with putting the object of fear in the genitive!  :: 
But remember, "palace of Akbar", so Akbar's got to be in the genitive too. 
(Ее) рыцари   ::   
склочны - ??    

> они иногда убивают тех, кто вступил бы там.

 I can't remember exactly but I believe Russian has this weird thing where you use the plural(те) but then switch to singular   ::   Anyhow, you seemed to have used it correctly in the original. But you can only kill an animate noun, and animate masculine accusative of то is тех. 
As for the use of бы here, I am a little unsure, but it looks strange. Вступить needs a preposition, methinks. And I'm not sure about this, but I've only seen it in the sense of "enter into university" as opposed to physically entering something. 
How about Они иногда убивают тех, кто входит в дворец?   

> Я хочу петь как красивая зеленая птица, но я - только животная.

 Except for the животная part,  ::  
About second version:  

> Я посещаю лес, окружающий сад. Но я боюсь дворца Акбаря.

 "visited"?   ::   That's much more boring. I like "hid" better. And you fixed the gen. problem earlier!  ::    

> Его рыцари ссорится

 "Knights" is plural. Check the conjugation of the verb again.   

> Я хотел бы

 Я бы хотела <- remember, you're female!   

> но я не могу сделать этого

 Are you going to sing like a pretty green bird only once in the future? Or do you want to have this ability? 
Я не могу это делать would be a little better, I think.   

> Да, Bad Manners, спасибо. я хотела продолжать аллегорию Правита, но я понимаю, что это слово среднего.

 Don't worry, this is just a simple fairy tale to get my Russian a bit better, there's nothing allegorical about it  :: 
I think you'd say среднего рода, yes? Or is the рода understood?   

> Я буду пробовать исправить меня.

 The aspects of these verbs don't agree!! Don't worry, I have this problem too. I have the uncanny abilitiy to notice it in other people but not myself   ::  Try rewriting the sentence. 
Question for Bad: Is it ok to исправлять people( that is, меня) or do you have to исправлять what they wrote?

----------


## bad manners

> For some reason now I am more convinced Bad Manners is German(or has a mother tongue that is Germanic)...

 Well, given the meridian, it can only be that or French  ::    

> Нда, то есть, ставится скучной.

 Становится.   

> Нн...сидя на подушках, но в "сидя" и "став" я неуверен.

 You wrote "сидя на подушки и став читать свои книги". OK, I might be nitpicking, but then again, even the English version sounds a bit funny: "He was sitting and has started reading." I would choose one of the following: 
"сидя на подушках и читая свои книги" or "сeв(ши) на подушки и начав(ши) читать свои книги", notice I replaced "стать" with "начать".   

> [quote:2kg3pugk]Здесь и далее в тексте слишком часто используется слово "прекрасный".

 Я знаю, это привычка царицы так говорить.[/quote:2kg3pugk] 
That's fine. But you, the author, use the same word to describe the palace, and do it more than once.    

> [quote:2kg3pugk]Но я боюсь дворца Акбарь. Его рыцари склочны, и они иногда убивают те, кто вступил бы там.

 Я боюсь дворца Акбари. 
Good job with putting the object of fear in the genitive!  :: 
But remember, "palace of Akbar", so Akbar's got to be in the genitive too.
[/quote:2kg3pugk] 
Don't forget that palaces and castles often have the same name as their owners  ::    

> As for the use of бы here, I am a little unsure, but it looks strange.

 It does; it introduces subjunctive, which is inappropriate here.   

> Вступить needs a preposition, methinks. And I'm not sure about this, but I've only seen it in the sense of "enter into university" as opposed to physically entering something.

 This verb means "to become a member of a society". В университеты же *по*ступают.   

> [quote:2kg3pugk]но я не могу сделать этого

 Are you going to sing like a pretty green bird only once in the future? Or do you want to have this ability? 
Я не могу это делать would be a little better, I think.[/quote:2kg3pugk] 
As you correctly remark, that really depends on what was meant.   

> Question for Bad: Is it ok to исправлять people( that is, меня) or do you have to исправлять what they wrote?

 You managed to ask the question in such a way that I don't understand what is being asked  ::  With your level of Russian knowledge, you can certainly correct other people's mistakes. You actually should, because you'll benefit from that -- like I do  ::  Don't be afraid that you may give a bad advice -- somebody will correct you. Remember that you should always try and explain, not just correct.

----------


## Pravit

> You wrote "сидя на подушки и став читать свои книги". OK, I might be nitpicking, but then again, even the English version sounds a bit funny: "He was sitting and has started reading." I would choose one of the following: 
> "сидя на подушках и читая свои книги" or "сeв(ши) на подушки и начав(ши) читать свои книги", notice I replaced "стать" with "начать".

 Ahh! I meant сев! That's the form I was meaning to put in. Having sat down and begun reading... The form I looked up in my dictionary said "сидя"(yes, I thought it sounded weird, but a lot of Russian verbs are weird)... 
One of my Russian friends used вступить with "university." She is from Ukraine though, so she might say some occasionally different things...   

> [quote:1loxe5yh]Question for Bad: Is it ok to исправлять people( that is, меня) or do you have to исправлять what they wrote?

 You managed to ask the question in such a way that I don't understand what is being asked  ::  With your level of Russian knowledge, you can certainly correct other people's mistakes. You actually should, because you'll benefit from that -- like I do  ::  Don't be afraid that you may give a bad advice -- somebody will correct you. Remember that you should always try and explain, not just correct.[/quote:1loxe5yh]
I meant to ask if it is OK to use the verb исправлять with a personal pronoun, e.g. "исправляй меня!" or if you have to use it with what actually needs to be corrected, e.g. "исправляй мои ошибки!"

----------


## Barbara

Thanks for your assistance, Bad Manners and Pravit. 
Я попробую исправится.  (I'm also confused about intransitive verbs.) 
Я скрывалась лес, окружающий сад.  Но я боюсь лворца Акбаря. Его рыцары сварливых иногда убивают тех, кто вступил бы там. 
Я хочу петь как красивая хеленая птица, но я - только животное. 
I often hid in the forest and I want to always sing.  I intended to use the imperfective--have I got it wrong? 
"Его пыцары..."  The knights of the palace?  Please tell me about naming palaces for their owners.  How is this done  and how do we speak of such a palace? 
"...убивают тех, кто вступил бы там."  The knights kill those who would enter there.  They kill them because of their intent.  This is a preemptive action.  How is this said? 
I hope I have not missed anything--but if I have, it will serve to illustrate my point.  It was kind of you to invite me to post to the "Russian Only" forum, Pravit, but I must point out that Tutor has told me the proper places to post for corrections are "General Discussion" and "Grammar and Vocabulary".  You are extraordinarily helpful and I would not want to disappoint you by ignoring your invitation.  At the same time, I feel the "Russian Only" forum should be a refuge for Russian speakers.  I can see from lurking here that errors are politely corrected when they occur, but I question the wisdom of encouraging novice language students to add too much salt to the "Russian Only" soup.  I'm afraid if this happens too often it will discourage Russian speakers from exchanging ideas here.  Or have I misunderstood everything? 
With your permission, Pravit, I'd like to imagine you intended the allegory.  It's beautiful to me.  The palace of many rooms is like the forum and Акбарь seems the personification of the Russian language.  The quarrelsome knights, I feel, are correct to defend her from those who would misuse her.

----------


## Pravit

> Thanks for your assistance, Bad Manners and Pravit.

 No problem. As Bad has said, this helps us too.    

> Я попробую исправится.  (I'm also confused about intransitive verbs.)

 I don't think исправиться is the word you're looking for here. Be careful about tacking on -ся to any verb! Sometimes the verb will end up with a different meaning, or even worse, nonexistent(not all verbs have a form with -ся on the end). I think somethng similar happened with соблазняюсь   ::   ::  
But you're very close. Try this: Я попробую исправить мои ошибки.
I will try(once) to correct(once) my errors.   

> Я скрывалась лес, окружающий сад.  Но я боюсь лворца Акбаря. Его рыцары сварливых иногда убивают тех, кто вступил бы там. 
> I often hid in the forest and I want to always sing.  I intended to use the imperfective--have I got it wrong?

 No, you got it right! I just thought that it was possible you hid there only once. Я скрывалась в лесу, окружающем сад. Но я боюсь дворца Акбари.   ::   Ее сварливые рыцари иногда убивали тех, кто входит в дворец. 
You had the "в лесу" part right(I was proud to see it, when I was at your level I wrote "в лесе"  ::  ) I changed Акбаря to Акбари because Akbar turns out to be a woman(and feminine nouns have the soft sign ending turn into и in the genitive). Again, she is a woman, so "ее". If it is her cantankerous knights(I like the word  :: ), then remember: cantankerous, the adjective, is modifying knights, the noun. If the noun is nominative, the adjective which modifies it has to be nominative too. 
And by the way, I think your use of окружающий is really great! I hadn't even figured out that form of the verb at your level... 
If the knights killed those who *wanted* to go into the castle, how about**: Ее сварливые рыцари иногда убивали тех, кто хочет войти в дворец. That'll work, but perhaps there is a more graceful way of saying it(enlighten us, Bad!)   

> "Его пыцары..."  The knights of the palace?  Please tell me about naming palaces for their owners.  How is this done  and how do we speak of such a palace?

 I was being nitpicky, really it was fine, but it changes the meaning just a little bit:
The knights of the palace Akbar
The knights of Akbar's palae
As for naming palaces(and other fine buildings) after their owners, for example, if we have a rich man named Rochester, and he builds a manor, his manor will probably be called "Rochester manor." The English royal family's name is Windsor, but in this case they actually changed _their_ names to the name of the palace they lived in   ::  (earlier their name was German, but the changed it during WWI with Germany)   

> Я хочу петь как красивая зеленая птица, но я - только животное.

  ::  That works!    

> I hope I have not missed anything--but if I have, it will serve to illustrate my point.  It was kind of you to invite me to post to the "Russian Only" forum, Pravit, but I must point out that Tutor has told me the proper places to post for corrections are "General Discussion" and "Grammar and Vocabulary".  You are extraordinarily helpful and I would not want to disappoint you by ignoring your invitation.  At the same time, I feel the "Russian Only" forum should be a refuge for Russian speakers.  I can see from lurking here that errors are politely corrected when they occur, but I question the wisdom of encouraging novice language students to add too much salt to the "Russian Only" soup.  I'm afraid if this happens too often it will discourage Russian speakers from exchanging ideas here.  Or have I misunderstood everything?

 *You* are a Russian speaker, my friend!   ::  So you are welcome to take refuge here along with everyone else who can speak Russian. As for Tutor's suggestion, he hasn't seemed to mind me constantly posting parts of stories here for the sole purpose of correction.  And there is certainly no reason to keep improvement of someone's Russian to certain sections.  I really would like you to stay here and learn with us! You will benefit from it and I will too.  
Errors are politely and thoroughly corrected here, and if you'll look at this thread and the other thread "Produkty", you'll see I intended to post things just to get them corrected. It's a great way to learn! I save all the letters I write to my Russian friends, and looking at a letter from one month ago I can already pick out dozens of errors. I have no doubt you will learn even faster. 
As for "adding salt to the soup", I must say that the "Russian Only" forum was incredibly quiet before us non-natives perked up in here! I believe this "Russian Only" forum was made for that purpose - for non-native speakers of all levels to communicate with native speakers in Russian. I could have posted these threads in "General Discussion" if I'd wanted to, but then a whole rabble of people would have added on to it. Keeping it in "Russian Only" serves my purpose just fine - it restricts the thread to people serious about learning Russian. And from what I have seen, you are certainly serious about learning Russian! So please do stay! It makes things much more interesting when it's not just "Pravit and Bad Manners Private Classroom"   ::  I must say you are one of the nicest and most agreeable people on this forum(not to mention one of the quickest learning beginners), and it would be a pleasure for you to stay.    

> With your permission, Pravit, I'd like to imagine you intended the allegory.  It's beautiful to me.  The palace of many rooms is like the forum and Акбарь seems the personification of the Russian language.  The quarrelsome knights, I feel, are correct to defend her from those who would misuse her.

   ::  *clap clap clap* I like it!! I never thought of it myself, but it is indeed a very nice allegory. So let me see if I understood your continuation of it correctly: You hide in the woods(lurking on the forum), but you are afraid to enter the palace(In Russian Only) because the knights might kill you(people might be bothered). You wish to sing like a pretty green bird(speak Russian well) but you are only an animal(a beginning student). Rather clever!  ::  Perhaps you should write us a poem about this!

----------


## Barbara

> You hide in the woods(lurking on the forum), but you are afraid to enter the palace(In Russian Only) because the knights might kill you(people might be bothered). You wish to sing like a pretty green bird(speak Russian well) but you are only an animal (a beginning student). Rather clever!  Perhaps you               should write us a poem about this!

 ну!  Мы  этот делали уже!  ::   
Yes, I'm very serious about learning the Russian language.  More than that, I want to know the Russian soul.   
I'm very busy now, so I cannot post often.  But, if others don't mind, we could play sometimes as we've done here.  I suppose it has not really been poetry, but we could constrain ourselves to that, if you like.  (I'll try to avoid using "мат"   ::  )

----------


## Pravit

Назавтра утром, волк неистово бегал около дворца. Вся ночь он неудачно старался найти Олега. 
"Может быть, они его уже убили?" - беспокойно думал Волк. Волк бежал на береги реки, но не увидел ничего по воде. Успокоився, он добежал до стен замка и начал ползать под окнами. Волк лукаво заглянул над подоконниками. Но не было ничего в комнатах кроме дорогой мебели и красивые коверы. Волк зарычал. Внезапно Волк увидел два человека во дворе и удивился. Олег гулял под руку с царицей и, казалось, был очень веселым. "Ведьма-то его колдовала ведь," - думал Волк. Волк осторожно заметил, в которую дверь вошел Олег. Потом он скрылся весь день в кустах. Ночью, Волк добежал до тей части дворца, где вошел Олег. Опять заглядывая в окна, он увидел Олега в своем комнате, спокойно сплющего(как правильно?!?!) в кровати.  Волк громко постучал на окно. 
-Олег!! 
-Ннн....
Волк потом так громко и страшно зарычал, что Олег быстро приподялся с криком.
-Что это за чудовище за окном!? - крикнул Олег.
-Тише!! Это я, Волк! Я пришел, чтобы тебе освободить от тей страшной ведьмы!
-Царица? Ведьма она совсем нет! Я влюбился в нее, и мы будем скоро жениться!
-Сильное колдовство! Не помнишь ты твою любимую, красивую, нежную Светлану?!
-Аа...нн..да...
-Предатель ты! Открой двери, и мы птицу украдем, потом вернемся к царю Тейху!
-А я не знаю, что делать...
-Это из-за колдовства. Не помнишь ты, как страстно ты любил Светлану? В конце концов ты будешь намного счастливее с ней. Открой двери уже! После нашего отъезда, ты даже забудешь эту ведьму, я в этом уверен!
У Олега теперь даже не было никаких чувств к Светлане. Но он помнил, что он тогда любил ее, десять лет он влюблен в нее. "Может быть, это самое лучшее, это ведь то, что я хотел..." - думал Олег. Он встал и открыли двери. Сев на Волка, они поехали в сад и Олег украл птицу, которая страшно визжала, как только он ее схватил. Они быстро уехали из дворца в темноту.

----------


## bad manners

> "...убивают тех, кто вступил бы там." The knights kill those who would enter there. They kill them because of their intent. This is a preemptive action. How is this said?

 This is complex stuff. In general, when you see those "would" phrases, try to get rid of them in the English sentence before you even start translating. Subjunctive is often idiomatic and works differently in the two languages.   

> I hope I have not missed anything--but if I have, it will serve to illustrate my point. It was kind of you to invite me to post to the "Russian Only" forum, Pravit, but I must point out that Tutor has told me the proper places to post for corrections are "General Discussion" and "Grammar and Vocabulary". You are extraordinarily helpful and I would not want to disappoint you by ignoring your invitation. At the same time, I feel the "Russian Only" forum should be a refuge for Russian speakers. I can see from lurking here that errors are politely corrected when they occur, but I question the wisdom of encouraging novice language students to add too much salt to the "Russian Only" soup. I'm afraid if this happens too often it will discourage Russian speakers from exchanging ideas here. Or have I misunderstood everything?

 I think you have. The description of this forum says "Here you can practice to read and type in Russian." So do it!   

> Я попробую исправится.  (I'm also confused about intransitive verbs.)
> 			
> 		  I don't think исправиться is the word you're looking for here. Be careful about tacking on -ся to any verb! Sometimes the verb will end up with a different meaning, or even worse, nonexistent(not all verbs have a form with -ся on the end). I think somethng similar happened with соблазняюсь    
> But you're very close. Try this: Я попробую исправить мои ошибки.
> I will try(once) to correct(once) my errors.

 Я думаю, что можно сказать "я попробую исправиться". Не спорю, что вариант предложенный Правитом (again, what is the proper Russian transliteration of your name?) безупречен и выражает мысль наиточнейшим образом.   

> If the knights killed those who *wanted* to go into the castle, how about**: Ее сварливые рыцари иногда убивали тех, кто хочет войти в дворец. That'll work, but perhaps there is a more graceful way of saying it(enlighten us, Bad!)

 "Её сварливые рыцыри убьют любого, кто дерзнёт войти в сад." В русском условность часто выражается с помощью будущего времени. Just like "Her knights will kill anyone who dares to (would) enter the garden."

----------


## Propp

> Назавтра утром, волк неистово бегал около дворца. Вся ночь он неудачно старался найти Олега.

 Стилистическое замечание:
может, "всю ночь искал и не мог найти"? А то "неудачно" как-то странно выглядит в этом предложении.   

> "Может быть, они его уже убили?" - беспокойно думал Волк. Волк бежал на береги реки, но не увидел ничего по воде.

 побежал..., ничего не увидел в воде.   

> Успокоився, он добежал до стен замка и начал ползать под окнами. Волк лукаво заглянул над подоконниками. Но не было ничего в комнатах кроме дорогой мебели и красивые коверы.

 лукаво заглянул... это как? (playfully and archly?)
не было ничего, кроме .... красивых ковров (gen). 
BTW:
Я иду по ковру.
Ты идёшь пока врёшь... и т. д.   ::      

> "Ведьма-то его колдовала ведь,"

 околдовала   

> Ночью, Волк добежал до тей части дворца, где вошел Олег.

 ...до той части дворца, куда вошёл Олег.      

> Опять заглядывая в окна, он увидел Олега в своем комнате, спокойно сплющего(как правильно?!?!) в кровати.  Волк громко постучал на окно.

 Снова заглянув в окно, он увидел Олега в своей комнате, спокойно спящего в кровати. Волк громко постучал в окно.   

> -Тише!! Это я, Волк! Я пришел, чтобы тебе освободить от тей страшной ведьмы!

 той страшной ведьмы   

> -Царица? Ведьма она совсем нет! Я влюбился в нее, и мы будем скоро жениться!

 - (От) царицы? Но она совсем не ведьма! Я влюбился в неё и мы скоро поженимся!    

> -Сильное колдовство! Не помнишь ты твою любимую, красивую, нежную Светлану?!

 - Она тебя околдовала! Разве ты не помнишь свою любимую, красивую, нежную Светлану?   

> Олег украл птицу, которая страшно визжала, как только он ее схватил. Они быстро уехали из дворца в темноту.

 Во-первых, "визжать", по-моему, это громко кричать как свинья и про птицу так говорить неудобно, потому что она, всё-таки, красивая и благородная. Может, она просто "закричала"? (Кстати, во-вторых тут нужен совершенный вид). Или "громко защебетала"? Птицы щебечут.

----------

